# HBO PPV: Sergey Kovalev vs Andre Ward rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The card is

Light heavyweight: Sergey Kovalev vs. Andre Ward
Light heavyweight: Oleksandr Gvozdyk vs. Isaac Chilemba
Middleweight: Curtis Stevens vs. James de la Rosa
Super lightweight: Maurice Hooker vs. Darleys Perez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't wait. 
SOG!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Other than Chilemba/Gvozdyk, the undercard is fucking horrendous.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Other than Chilemba/Gvozdyk, the undercard is fucking horrendous.


True dat, but Gvozdyk vs. Isaac Chilemba is indeed a really good one.

This will hopefully be one of those rare times that the actual fight will be more entertaining than @Alabama's scorecard. :hat

- Maybe also the main event, but I wouldn't actually bet on it.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Got the rum ready and flowing . Going to be hard to stay up though. 4am at the earliest over here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Is anyone buying it?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Is anyone buying it?


Free here . How much is the ppv over there ?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

6


Stone Rose said:


> Free here . How much is the ppv over there ?


65 bones over here, ridiculous :-(


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> 6
> 
> 65 bones over here, ridiculous :-(


Yeah too much .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Is anyone buying it?


I was going to with my friends, but I'm feeling cheap right now :lol:. I'm going to the bar.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was going to with my friends, but I'm feeling cheap right now :lol:. I'm going to the bar.


i'd call ahead and make sure they are showing it man, what city are you in? free UFC and Football are on tonight too


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I try and alternate between UFC and Boxing in terms of buying PPV but the UFC card last weekend was well worth it for 60 bucks, this card is not worth 65 despite the main event being the most important in a long time.



Stone Rose said:


> Yeah too much .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> i'd call ahead and make sure they are showing it man, what city are you in? free UFC and Football are on tonight too


Yeah I was thinking the same. Idk who'd be showing this fight. I live in metro Atlanta


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So is bballchump gonna be the only one to do a RBR


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´m here too. Let´s get this going.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Golden Child looks about a foot taller than Jennings


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> 6
> 
> 65 bones over here, ridiculous :-(


39 in aus


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> 39 in aus


yeah probably the same taking in currency exchange etc.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Golden Child looks about a foot taller than Jennings


Fucking embarrassing.

Running from a 5 foot 4 guy..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Well no bars are showing it except the one in the city, but I have to leave to my grandma's house in the morning and pack. I guess I'm buying it.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Clarissa Shields vs ghetto bitch..

Now this is fun


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Shields

She has fast hands for a female. Needs to work on the defense though.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Andre Dirrell is Shields' trainer


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Shields 
10-9 Shields 

Shields dominating now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Shields 
10-9 Shields 
10-9 Shields 

Shields getting a little tired now, but still being aggressive and landing big shots.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Shields should just go to the body


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Shields 
10-9 Shields 
10-9 Shields 
10-9 Shields 
40-36 Shields

She needs to work on her defense and stamina, but she's exciting.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Is the prelim card over?


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

has the ppv started


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking forward to this


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

man im exicted for this. undercards kinda lame though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens

Good fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm at work bitches, keep me posted


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR

Stevens being kept on the outside now


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Stevens de la Rosa is a good fight here

Watch de la Rosa steal this after looking like a dead man walking


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Delete


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR 
10-9 Stevens


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevens getting owned


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-9 Stevens

Sorry ass ref took a point for a low blow


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Russell Mora, top ref. Won't have any of Stevens' low blows.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens
9-9 Stevens
9-10 DLR
10-9 Stevens 
94-94 draw


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this shit on? Im in El Paso for work (shit hole) and im trying to find a stream and they are only playing like a promo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kathy Duva strikes again


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah found it. Missed the whole Stevens fight fml


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Virgil is a weird motherfucker. Ward picked him as his trainer which unfortunately makes him a weird motherfucker by default. Shame cause I used to like him


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Thought those scores were WAYYY to wide.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like how the commentary team just ignores those awful scores


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I like how the commentary team just ignores those awful scores


They don't give a fuck about De La Rosa and will probably have to show Stevens again at some point, that's just the way it is.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

If anyone has an english stream and would like to PM that would be a damn blessing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MyName said:


> Thought those scores were WAYYY to wide.


Tim Cheatem' lives up to his name once again.
Literally the most corrupt judge in the sport.

He already has Ward ahead of Kovalev by 4 points.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

DLR fights like a bitch


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Chilemba bout to give this little prospect a speedbump in his career


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> If anyone has an english stream and would like to PM that would be a damn blessing


KODI


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Russell Mora, top ref. Won't have any of Stevens' low blows.


That was a joke, right?

Have we forgotten Mares-Agbeko already?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> KODI


Got one thanks


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gvozdyk throwing a ton, but he's clearly going for speed and output, not power. 

Lots of flash, but where's the beef?

Maybe his plan is to build up a ton of points, so that Chilemba might get desperate / stupid in the late rounds, giving him a good KO opportunity. I hope.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, he broke him mentally


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gvozdyk better than Kovalev by virtue of stopping Chilemba


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

awful fight


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Gvozdyk didn't particularly impress but I mean, he stopped Chilemba :conf


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't like Gvozdyk style, still has the loose amateur style. In the pro


nuclear said:


> Gvozdyk didn't particularly impress but I mean, he stopped Chilemba :conf


He still looked amateurish to me


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

why is hooker vs perez after gvozdyk vs chilemba?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Gvozdyk didn't particularly impress but I mean, he stopped Chilemba :conf


But he really didn't. Chilemba stopped himself, evidently due to a bad hand.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm rooting for Hooker since he's from Dallas, but you can already tell how this fight is going to go


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hooker sucks


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck here we go, same thing that happened to my boy Herring. You get away with being open in the amateurs, that shit don't fly here

edit: Didn't know Perez was a former champ. Who ever is handling Hooker is doing an awful job


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

How wasn't that a KD? The rules say if if a fighter is floored through the force of a punch it is a KD even if it ist just a balance issue. Did I miss Perez stepping on Hookers foot or was this just a riduclous fuck up?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> How wasn't that a KD? The rules say if if a fighter is floored through the force of a punch it is a KD even if it ist just a balance issue. Did I miss Perez stepping on Hookers foot or was this just a riduclous fuck up?


Yeah he stepped on his foot


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hooker is a KO star? Wtf Lamps :lol: This dude sucks.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> How wasn't that a KD? The rules say if if a fighter is floored through the force of a punch it is a KD even if it ist just a balance issue. Did I miss Perez stepping on Hookers foot or was this just a riduclous fuck up?


Do you mean the dictionary definition of 'floored' or Michigan Warrior's definition, we must be clear?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm watching the British stream, anyone who gives 10-10 rounds is just an indecisive little bitch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Prime me and prime @bballchump11 could beat this guy


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I'm watching the British stream, anyone who gives 10-10 rounds is just an indecisive little bitch


If a round is even then it should be scored as such, I think this modern thing of discouraging judges to score an even round is hurting the sport to an extent. It's not right for the judges to have to toss a coin if it's an even round, obviously in that case it breeds subliminal favouritism, leading to the home fighter having the unfair advantage.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Prime me and prime @bballchump11 could beat this guy


You haven't even reached your prime!:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Ive already been primed and washed up now 


PityTheFool said:


> You haven't even reached your prime!:lol:


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

DBerry said:


> If a round is even then it should be scored as such, I think this modern thing of discouraging judges to score an even round is hurting the sport to an extent. It's not right for the judges to have to toss a coin if it's an even round, obviously in that case it breeds subliminal favouritism, leading to the home fighter having the unfair advantage.


I get what you're saying, but one guy has to have done something better. Whether it be controlling the ring or output. I think most people just don't know how to score effectively


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Ward is going to box the socks off Kovalev!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I get what you're saying, but one guy has to have done something better. Whether it be controlling the ring or output. I think most people just don't know how to score effectively


I score 10-10's all the time.

IMO, one fighter has to CLEARLY win a round for the other guy to get a 9. 
If it's borderline, then neither fighter deserves the edge.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This has been a disappointing card. Lots of hype without much substance. Perez is schooling this kid.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

does anyone HATE that gay blue lighting in the crowd, it was so much better without it. It sort of overshadows the crowd


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Welp, lets see if the judges fuck this one up.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I score 10-10's all the time.
> 
> IMO, one fighter has to CLEARLY win a round for the other guy to get a 9.
> If it's borderline, then neither fighter deserves the edge.


indecisive bitches


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

HBO commentary is so bad. Talking for an entire round about what the corner said...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

eh fuck boxing. It deserves to die


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Welp, lets see if the judges fuck this one up.


Jesus fucking christ. A draw

I just heard the trainer say "No rematch." He knows his man lost


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This card has been awful. Another bad score


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

This is what I hate about Boxing.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)




----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

What the fuck.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fucking robbery! Those scorecards are a disgrace.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Fuck the judges$$$$


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i hate boxing.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was more like a cyber-robbery because he never went near enough to call it armed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yet another black eye for the sport.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Ive already been primed and washed up now


What I wouldn't give to be your age again.
You're still a baby (no paedo)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I had that 100-90 Perez. Disgusting.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


>


If the space between my balls and asshole could speak, it would sound like you


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

What fight were the judges watching?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I want to know how much these promoters are paying these judges


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, I just lost my taste for watching a boxing match, even the main event. 

Sickening robbery there.

Maybe I'll turn this crap off & watch a replay tomorrow.

Imagine what the casuals think?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Just the right amount by the looks of it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

They should just announce the winner of Kovalev-Ward now, and save us all a lot of time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I know, i need to start ageing, have kids and get married then my life can finally be considered over i mean complete


PityTheFool said:


> What I wouldn't give to be your age again.
> You're still a baby (no paedo)


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, I just lost my taste for watching a boxing match, even the main event.
> 
> Sickening robbery there.
> 
> ...


"Hurr hurrr, this is why we watch two men roll around on the ground instead. Jiu-Jitsu, tae bo, come at me bro, monster drinks, and affliction shirts"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The hitch singing games has man hands.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Ward about to make Kovalev look bad. Let's go champ!


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Brutal decision 

How does one explain this to someone that doesn't watch a lot of boxing? that shitty scores happen in favor of protected prospects? no sport is so blatantly fucked up as boxing. 

I still watch because when it's right it's as good as it gets but Jesus fuck it really does deserve to die in its current state


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev is my boy but USA!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a win win for me. If Ward wins, no one can question his ability. If Kovalev wins, we have a new exciting champ


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm hoping Kovalev takes Ward's head off. I have never liked Ward's arrogant ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Get GGG off the camera.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Brutal decision
> 
> How does one explain this to someone that doesn't watch a lot of boxing? that shitty scores happen in favor of protected prospects? no sport is so blatantly fucked up as boxing.
> 
> I still watch because when it's right it's as good as it gets but Jesus fuck it really does deserve to die in its current state


Business first, sport second...maybe third. Pretty disgusting that these guys sacrifice their whole life for the sport, only to get shit like this


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev is my boy but USA!


Neither guy can half ass this. Haven't seen such an elite, even match since maybe Delahoya/Trinidad


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

here we go! super fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Let's do this, war Krusher!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

come on kovalev. smash this mug.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Most nervous I've seen both fighters.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

War Krusher!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I just hope Ward doesn't stink up the joint
I hope this lives up to the hype.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Let's go Kovalev!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

The fucking stream is freezing up god damn it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Neither guy can half ass this. Haven't seen such an elite, even match since maybe Delahoya/Trinidad


Foreal. I keep going back and forth


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Glen Trowbridge. - the only judge more corrupt than Tim Cheatham.

He probably has his card filled out already, 120-118 for Ward.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone pm me a stream, quick!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> The fucking stream is freezing up god damn it


Pm me that, please. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze
No one is showing it here.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Business first, sport second...maybe third. Pretty disgusting that these guys sacrifice their whole life for the sport, only to get shit like this


If that happened in a major sport can you imagine the shit storm? mistakes happen, hoyle is too good to make that mistake. it was no mistake. just pure crooked bullshit


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

PM ME A STREAM PLEASE!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What's with those beads Kovalev has on? He was wearing them also at the weigh-in.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

We'd is up with Ward's hairline. Methinks he ends a new amber.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> If that happened in a major sport can you imagine the shit storm? mistakes happen, hoyle is too good to make that mistake. it was no mistake. just pure crooked bullshit


It definitely wasn't a mistake, the promoters pretty much run the sport not the organizations. So I don't think there's much they can do


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> PM ME A STREAM PLEASE!


:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Ward looks hurt already.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Robert Byrd warning Kovalev not to hit him so hard!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah shit, Ward's chin


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Kov


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

:rofl @Ward getting wobbled by a jab


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, Ward looks hurt already.


He has a glass jaw


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 SK


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

1-0 Krusher


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

got big money on ko first 3 rounds. fucking throw something kovalev


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kovalev round.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I gave that round to Kovalev for the slight wiggle Ward had


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Foreal. I keep going back and forth


Ward blinks hard every time Kov lands a hard jab. Kovalev 1-0


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward's fighting as if he wants to shoot for a takedown


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

come onnnnn


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

Kovalev gonna put the stank on him.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

please please please round 3. christmas bonus.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

Told y'all.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kov whippin his ass


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Virgil better start whispering !


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10
8-10 SK


----------



## James14 (Dec 27, 2015)

Icemmann said:


> :rofl @Ward getting wobbled by a jab


:rofl


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

What! What is happening!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What's fucking happened.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MASSIVE right and down goes Ward. Kovalev is gonna try and finish in round 3.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

10-9
10-8

Kov-20
Ward:17


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kovalev!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kovalev 20-17

Great round for Kovalev, Wards legs looked stiff as heell after the KD, he was defiitely hurt despite trying not to show it. Kovalev using his distance well and out timing Ward. Very impressed with Kov so far. Wards in for the fight of his life here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

????????


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward is having lots of problems with Kovalev's power. Eve the jabs are causing problems.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kudos to Robert Byrd. He's keeping this fight clean. 

I'm practically stunned. - And happy!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Kovalev doesn't respect Ward's power


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nick Diaz must be in Ward's corner


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What ever happened to the casuals saying ward was THE master boxer?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> ????????


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

christmas is cancelled


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Watch ward adapt and whoop his ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Betterfrom ward


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

30-26 Kovalev

Swrgei outboxing the boxer here but Ward starting to land the jab and find his way closer in, Quality fight thus far.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward looks to be fighting with fear.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

That's it baby ward is already adapting


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

This was Wards best round and he barely eeked by. 

Won't be long before Kovalev puts the stank on him again.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kovalev let Ward do he wanted that last one.

2-1 Kovalev with a KD


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gave that one to Kov too, the jab snapped his head back..but people are forgetting the better work at the beginning of the round


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Ward can stay on his feet, he still gets the decision.

Did Trump - Clinton teach us NOTHING? :sad5


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ward looks to be fighting with fear.


That's what it looks like, yeah.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh man, Virgil is whispering now.

Sergey is in trouble !


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Another one for Kovalev

3-1 + 1 KD Kova


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward is looking very slow. I'm not sure he has fully recovered.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ward looks to be fighting with fear.


Fear can make all the difference, it can win the fight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

3-1 kov


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

40-35 Kov

Usng his reach advantage to pick at Ward, Ward needs to get inside and stay there cause thats where he works best but isnt getting there enough.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

4-0 for me. Every time Ward looks like he's gonna show something, Kovalev comes back with something hard


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Ward won the last round


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Ward having trouble even _blocking_ right now...


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Wards first round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

5th goes to Ward, pretty inactive round


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if Stevenson is watching this.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-2 Kovalev + a KD


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucking go Krusher, you good thing!


----------



## hands of stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Got this level at mo after 5


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

49-45 Kov

Ward first round for me and by far his best round so far, starting to nail Kovs timing down and making him pay for it, better movement, picking his shots better. Thats how he wins this.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Now Ward shot a single


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

4-1 SK


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Roy Jones is one annoying ass commentator


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a good candidate for 10-10.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

6th goes to Ward, Kovalev is letting Ward turn it ugly


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward needs to win these remaining rounds


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-2+ KD Kovalev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

"]9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk
10-9 Aw


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

58-55 Kov

Another Ward round but only just, very hard round to score, close fight, some of these rounds could swing either way.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Lampley sucking off kovalev


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Roy Jones is one annoying ass commentator


Max is the one irritating me


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome Bama just emailed me his scorecard, and asked me to post it.

Rnd 1 Andre Ward 10-9
Rnd 2 Andre Ward 10-9
Rnd 3 Andre Ward 10-9
Rnd 4 Andre Ward 10-9
Rnd 5 Andre Ward 10-9
Rnd 6 Andre Ward 10-9


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Sweethome Bama just emailed me his scorecard, and asked me to post it.
> 
> Rnd 1 Andre Ward 10-9
> Rnd 2 Andre Ward 10-9
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Fear can make all the difference, it can win the fight.


It's making Ward fight smarter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk
10-9 Aw
10-9 AW


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

67-65 Kov

Ward really got his timing now and Kovalev seemingly running out of ideas and needs to adapt after Ward has switched his gameplan up a bit.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Kovalev almost stole that but I still give that to ward. 

68 64 Kovalev


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

5-2 or 4-3 for SK


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

7th to Ward, irritating to watch


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

68-64 kovalev


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward has finally got himself back into the fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Sweethome Bama just emailed me his scorecard, and asked me to post it.
> 
> Rnd 1 Andre Ward 10-9
> Rnd 2 Andre Ward 10-9
> ...


:alfingers


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward just put an elbow into Sergey's face.

Sergey pissed off now. here we go .......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk
10-9 Aw
10-9 AW
10-9 AW


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Teddy Atlas did predict a Ward SD


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

5-3 Kovalev +KD


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I may have missed some parts, but looks like Kov took the 8th. Stream is skipping


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-4 Kovalev (KD)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kov bothered by the inside shots, Ward may well be even up in rounds, Kov should be ahead points-wise though


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Ive given up scoring after the 2nd,so fucking close some of these.Kind of fight where cards can be chalk and cheese.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

77-75 Kov

I couldn't split them that round, it really could have went either way, very tough fight to score at times so went 10-10. Very close fight, really intriguing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward seems to have fixed ally adjusted to Kovalev's power.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk
10-9 Aw
10-9 AW
10-9 AW
10-9 AW


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Sweethome Bama just emailed me his scorecard, and asked me to post it.
> 
> Rnd 1 Andre Ward 10-9
> Rnd 2 Andre Ward 10-9
> ...


He just emailed me an update:

120-108 the black guy. Amazing, he can see into the future!


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Kovalev in a very close good round

87 83 Kovalev


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

9 for ward


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Alot closer now, ward came back big


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Get it WARDDD!!!!! Kov sunk into the ropes there hurt by body shots. Even fight right now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

86-85 Kov

Another tough round, thought Ward edged it but Kov landed some nice combos in that round as well. Nightmare to score this one at times.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wish RJJ would just STFU.


I may turn off the volume & put on some Metallica. :tdh


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

5 to 4 Kovalev.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got it 5-5 now with Kovalev up with the KD


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

]9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk
10-9 Aw
10-9 AW
10-9 AW
10-9 Aw
9-10 sk


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Another close round Kovalev takes it though

97 92 Kovalev


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

10 Kovalev stole that, Ward getting caught while showboating


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Andre fucked up and gave that last round away.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Bad round for Ward. Not the time for showboating...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> 10 Kovalev stole that, Ward getting caught while showboating


Box nation riding Ward in the 10th while Kovalev lands some stiff ass jabs.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This is a great fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

86-84 Kov

Thought Kovalev won that round, again a close one but he outjabbed Ward at times and I dont think Ward landed a lot clean although the punches he does land heve had more snap and Kovalev missed a few wide.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Stop showboating you cunt and beat his ass


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kov up slightly. Ward needs the last 2 IMO


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I think max and Roy are gonna go back to the same hotel room tonight and make love


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Sky a bunch of racist cunts.
Totally ignoring anything Kov is landing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk
10-9 Aw
10-9 AW
10-9 AW
10-9 Aw
9-10 sk
10-9 AW


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Real championship quality right there


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

11 to Kov, Andre had a good hook but the better work came from Kov


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

96-93 kov

Another Kovalev round, just landing more and using his jab well, Wards got better quality when he picks his shots but he's not throwing enough at the moment and Kovalev is nicking them imo.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't even score this.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Even in my Card


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

6-5 Kovalev.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure how they scored that 11th to ward


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

106-103 that should be, getti g too excited here.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Ward is the better boxer, bigger man wins though.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Dave said:


> Ward is the better boxer


Was that ever in question?


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Get in there kovalev!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fuck this I say Draw


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

We're getting a re-match


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

12 to Kov, good body shot


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

6-6 with the KD giving Kovalev the edge


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

]9-10 Sk
8-10 sk
10-9 AW
9-10 sk
9-10 sk
10-9 Aw
10-9 AW
10-9 AW
10-9 Aw
9-10 sk
10-9 AW
10-9 AW
114-113 Ward


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

116 111 Kovalev 

I have a fairly wide card but I'd like to see it again.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ]9-10 Sk
> 8-10 sk
> 10-9 AW
> 9-10 sk
> ...


Look at your racist bias you fuckwit. Even going to the trouble of caps lock for ward yet using lower case for Kovalev, fuck off you piece of shit, youre more a racist than scrlacunting.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lederman has lost his mind.

I'm rooting for Sergey, but this one is razor-close.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Ward lost this in the tenth with the showboating, IMO...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close round that I gave to Ward. I have Sergei winning it by a point


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

116-112 Kovalev

Again Ward not doing enough to win the round and Kovalev just picking away in another tough round to score. Think Kovalev won this close but clear enough.

Skys commentary was abysmally biased but if Ward scraped it I wouldn't be upset, it was close with losts of swing rounds.

The judges should be ok either way but watch them come out with a 119-110 or something disgraceful because Boxing....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Could go either way honestly.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

that 2nd round KD gave Kovalev the fight IMO


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ward. Please.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

bullshit


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

I have Kov winning a very close fight but rounds were hard to score and Sky pundits hanging off Wards nuts non stop.

Regardless,much respect to both,and esp Ward going up and taking this on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I scored it the same as all 3 judges


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I have it a draw.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Oh noway


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuckin bullshit


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Sky a bunch of racist cunts.
> Totally ignoring anything Kov is landing.


Is BBallchump producing this?


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Hope to see the rematch.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

No fucking way. No chance!


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Rematch is coming


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Disappointed, 

but I can live with it.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Robbery. All American judges ffs.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

They gave it to Ward, didn't they?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Close fight


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

meh i had kovalev with the KD. Rematch?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Noooooo!!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

What a robbery!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hm, close fight. Will definitely have to revisit this one.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Not interested in a rematch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight,right decision.
Ward is a boxing genius.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Balloney


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Ward is the man. Great fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

It was so close. I could see someone having Kov up by a few too.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

YEEEAAAHHHH!!!! USA USA


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Robbery.


How do you call a fight that close a robbery?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I had Kovalev, the knockdown sealed it


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sergei deserves a rematch, scorecards werent too bad, I think you can scrape it for Ward if you give him everything. Think Kov was hard done by, he won that fight imo.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

It was a close fight, but Kov took that. Kov came to fight, Ward was happy with pot shotting


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

Ward did a great job in turning the half of the fight into a snoozefest. 

And the scoring. What a fucking rip off. 

Boxing is a fucking joke. We waited years for this.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Not having it that ward won that. Was close but it was not one of those fights that could go either way. Kovalev won clearly


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't believe people think ward won that


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> It was a close fight, but Kov took that. Kov came to fight, Ward was happy with pot shotting


That's Ward's style. :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

corruption!


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

The most of boxing is crap , politics, PEDS and cherry pick picking mismatches . Fights like this restore a little bit of faith .


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

A draw would have been better. HBO Lederman had Kovalev. This is hilarious.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev won.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Kovalev outlands Ward, overall and power punches


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rematch please


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Right score but wrong winner


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I would have given the fight to Kovalev, but again I can live with this (sort of) as I just don't think Sergey did enough in the second half.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I hope Kovalev has a rematch clause in there. Not because the next fight will be a barn burner but it was so close coulda gone either way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rematch worthy. Props to both guys


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close fight
Co Gratz to both guys for putting on a great fight. Ward eared my respect.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

for me, 114-113 Kovalev


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

That was a terrible robbery, also someone shoot Paulie he was sucking so much Ward cock it made me feel ill :vom


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Not interested in a rematch


Why not?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Chatty said:


> Sergei deserves a rematch, scorecards werent too bad, I think you can scrape it for Ward if you give him everything. Think Kov was hard done by, he won that fight imo.


this right here.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Those body shots did a number on Kovalev. @Bogotazo


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Helluva a fight. Need a rematch. Ward body shots were the difference


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> meh i had kovalev with the KD. Rematch?


It's not 'meh'.


PityTheFool said:


> Great fight,right decision.
> Ward is a boxing genius.


He showed otherworldly heart, but not otherworldly talent. He's great, but his limitations are very clear just one class up from where he started.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is Ward lying about never being dropped before?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

At the end of the day, Kov must have known the judges could lean towards the home fighter, he should have done more. It looked like he took his foot off the gas a bit.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Not a robbery in anyway, shape or form


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Shit I had it 116 111 sergei but ward did come on strong. I just thought that in some of those close middle rounds Kovalev did just enough. often late in the round when I thought it was close to give him the edge. 

Not the worst decision ever but I disagree with nit obviously. given wards slow start and how he came on strong and the way the cards went this needs to happen again


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Fuck outta here with that shit, I had the fight a draw but could easily see a close 1 point win for Ward. It was a close fight, Ward won the majority of the 2nd half and you could of gave him 2 in the first 6.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> Was that ever in question?


No. He's a winner for sure.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

crowd boos the decision


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rematch worthy. Props to both guys


World Class stuff.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

goeasyefc said:


> The most of boxing is crap , politics, PEDS and cherry pick picking mismatches . Fights like this restore a little bit of faith .


It was close, but the star always, always gets the benefit of the doubt in boxing, and that's the problem. It just never seems to go the other way...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

So 116-111 for Kovalev.

I knew they were going to give it to Ward either way, but yeah..pretty sad to see this


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev is a beast. He was letting Ward get to his body and it cost him. Such a tense fight. Boxing is saved for a night


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Helluva a fight. Need a rematch. Ward body shots were the difference


Body shots count, a lot of people forget this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward definitely had these little moments that built up as the fight progressed. Kovalev landed very hard stuff throughout but Ward seemed to adjust to his power late as Kovalev wilted slightly and gave ground on the inside.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I thought Ward was in firm control after the knockdown. I thought Kov won the first two, the 6th, and the 11th, and Ward won the rest. 8-4 Ward


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't see a way to give it to Ward. It's either a draw or for Kovalev


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Ward's reaction to the decision was like "oh shit!" haha


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Next rematch in Russia to make it fair to Kovalev


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

One of the most perfect decisions ive seen. Close but clear.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I can't see a way to give it to Ward. It's either a draw or for Kovalev


The only way is to score all of the close rounds for him, pretty much...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Saw an advertisement on box nation for a "Mexican Stack" the fuck, it was a fucken bacon cheeseburger with mayo.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> One of the most perfect decisions ive seen. Close but clear.


Hardly clear imo, but I can see Ward up by one or Kovalev up by one. So many close rounds.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think at least we can say for once we had a big fight and it delivered. It wasn't a barn burner but we had two of the best fighters come and give their all, make it a close competitive fight throughout and have most people wanting it again.

I think its a win for boxing although I can see casuals hating that fight For the purists it was great.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone know a torrent site to download the fight in HD? my stream was fucking up for the first 6 rounds, need to score it next time


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The only way is to score all of the close rounds for him, pretty much...


Yep. To be fair however you could


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

How is this a terrible decision when there was a fight that happened RIGHT BEFORE this one that was worse?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I think at least we can say for once we had a big fight and it delivered. It wasn't a barn burner but we had two of the best fighters come and give their all, make it a close competitive fight throughout and have most people wanting it again.
> 
> I think its a win for boxing although I can see casuals hating that fight For the purists it was great.


Well said.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

good fight, andre did well but i feel Kov controlled the fight more overall. Lets do it again.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> One of the most perfect decisions ive seen. Close but clear.


I think its harder to make a case for Ward than it is for Kovalev, I aint got a problem with Ward scraping it as it was close but I think anything from a point to Ward to three to Kovalev is the right boundary of scoring.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Does anyone know a torrent site to download the fight in HD? my stream was fucking up for the first 6 rounds, need to score it next time


No


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I think at least we can say for once we had a big fight and it delivered. It wasn't a barn burner but we had two of the best fighters come and give their all, make it a close competitive fight throughout and have most people wanting it again.
> 
> I think its a win for boxing although I can see casuals hating that fight For the purists it was great.


Yep this fight delivered.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thought Kovalev won that, not much in it and I didn't score it round by round as it was going on but Kovalev did seem to be in control for big parts of the fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Other than Lewis and Joshua I do favor the white fighters more

But my thing why didn't kovalev do more?
If ward was so good that he prevented kovalev from doing more than maybe ward do deserve the win.

Kovalev should have went for the knock out instead of playing the body shot game.


Still, I say very close fight.
Sergey should have won but the difference was minor


Funny hearing sergey say he will kick wards ass though



How the fuck he gonna do that when he couldn't tnite?
Lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin still beats the snot out of Canelo. :bbb


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Great fight. it was a close fight and I'm find with the decision. I think far too often viewers are swayed by HBO's commentary which is honestly, poor and Harold Lederman's judging which has steadily declined with his age and reached a level of awfulness I didn't think they would allow on tv. 

I scored it a draw, but I did so with the TV on mute. I'd like to see a rematch. I thought in close rounds the Ward body work was the difference.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't know about the HBO feed but the commentary on U.K. TV with Malinaggi was awful.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I think its harder to make a case for Ward than it is for Kovalev, I aint got a problem with Ward scraping it as it was close but I think anything from a point to Ward to three to Kovalev is the right boundary of scoring.


I don't have to make a "case", Ward was up slightly going into the last rounds. I don't think Kovalev won 6 rounds, so that's that. Good close fight, but Ward deserved it. Everyone watching it with me agreed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> I scored it a draw, but I did so with the TV on mute. I'd like to see a rematch. *I thought in close rounds the Ward body work was the difference*.


That and his left hook.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> It's not 'meh'.
> 
> He showed otherworldly heart, but not otherworldly talent. He's great, but his limitations are very clear just one class up from where he started.


Sounds like you were expecting a total technical dismantling. It wasn't ever gonna happen, Kovalev is a great fighter and SOG is past his best. Damn the inactivity. A phenomenal W in his cap though.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> Great fight. it was a close fight and I'm find with the decision. I think far too often viewers are swayed by HBO's commentary which is honestly, poor and Harold Lederman's judging which has steadily declined with his age and reached a level of awfulness I didn't think they would allow on tv.
> 
> I scored it a draw, but I did so with the TV on mute. I'd like to see a rematch. I thought in close rounds the Ward body work was the difference.


They went the other way in Britain, gave everything to Ward, ignored all of Kovalevs work and even the highlights just picked out Ward landing jabs on Kovalev and showed none of Kovs offence. It was as bad biased the opposite way to how I expected HBO to be biased to Kovalev.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Wansen said:


> Kovalev won.


I had Ward winning 5, 7, 8, 9, 11,12. A draw would have been a decent result. I didn't see it as a UD. A couple of those rounds could have gone either way.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The only way is to score all of the close rounds for him, pretty much...


I really don't have a problem with the outcome and I had it 116 111 Kovalev

A lot of those rounds were really close. it was a pretty even fight that got wide on my card but I don't think anyone should be outraged. great second half of the fight, the tempo picked up a bit, wasn't as sloppy and the skill on display was truly world class.

Who knows maybe we just watched the first fight in the next great trilogy


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't have to make a "case", Ward was up slightly going into the last rounds. I don't think Kovalev won 6 rounds, so that's that. Good close fight, but Ward deserved it. Everyone watching it with me agreed.


Of course you have to make a case, If you score a fight you are making a case based on how you are scoring. As I say Ward wining by a point is fine but clear it was not, you could argue Kovalev won by more points easier than you can for Ward. For Ward to win you have to give him every swing round.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

looks like online the majority thought Kovalev won. im seeing 

"#notmychampion" :lol:


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I think its harder to make a case for Ward than it is for Kovalev, I aint got a problem with Ward scraping it as it was close but I think anything from a point to Ward to three to Kovalev is the right boundary of scoring.


I ain't got a problem with Ward winning, I have a problem with Kovalev losing like that; three championship belts taken away because Ward got the maximum score -according to what you just said- that he could have achieved on three different cards?

Call it a draw if you want Ward to keep his 0. Make him fight again and earn it the right way. I'd have belt better about him winning outright.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The only way is to score all of the close rounds for him, pretty much...


So pretty much gift him the rounds


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's make the re-match at Oakland Coliseum!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kovalev won, Ward got the benefit of the doubt in every close round.

Boxing at it again.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

As if Ive got to go to work now, this is bullshit. I'm gonna be fucking shattered by 4pm. Worth it though.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Sounds like you were expecting a total technical dismantling. It wasn't ever gonna happen, Kovalev is a great fighter and SOG is past his best. Damn the inactivity. A phenomenal W in his cap though.


I expected to see more speed, better movement, a more dominant jab, etc.He basically guiled his way through the fight without ever really imposing his will on it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> So pretty much gift him the rounds


Ward worked his ass off to win the rounds he did


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, 114:113 is certainly a possible score card (not a robbery) but having all three judges give Ward the best possible score card is a little strange. Still, can't call it a wrong decision when there are 7 rounds that you can reasonably score for Ward which I think is the case. Anyway, RJJ stated correctly that a rematch should answer all questions and with how Ward adjusted to Kovalev after a terrible start, I would think the score cards on the rematch will not be as close. Ward felt very comfortable by rounds 6 or 7 and onwards because he knew he is better and I think he was.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Don't know about the HBO feed but the commentary on U.K. TV with Malinaggi was awful.


It was, any casual that watched the Box nation feed probably had Ward winning clearly.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a nail biter. I love boxing.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ward worked his ass off to win the rounds he did


He did a good job turning it ugly, but he was not in there to fight. Anytime he could stop the action, he took it


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> So pretty much gift him the rounds


Not necessarily gift... If you're a judge and scoring a close fight fairly, you innately know that if you're giving one guy too many close rounds, you look for another close round in the other guy's favor to balance it out. You do this to keep the outcome in the fighter's hands as much as possible. This is done in every sport.

Or at least that's the way I see it.


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> He did a good job turning it ugly, but he was not in there to fight. Anytime he could stop the action, he took it


What does that even mean? Please stick to actually existing criteria as to how to score a round.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

close rounds are usually supposed to go to the champ but i dont know that was never a law or anything, just a norm most fans followed.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Very close fight. Scorecards were not terrible. Though I can see why, if you're Kovalev, having _all _three judges score against you, is disheartening. *'Ward UD'* sounds very harsh to Kovalev. In the eyes of the boxing world as a whole, Ward was definitely not a unanimous winner. I had it six a piece, personally. if it _had _to swing to someone, it should have gone to Kovalev. He won his rounds more decisively. And Ward can consider himself very lucky that the 50-50 either-way rounds were falling in his favour.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> He did a good job turning it ugly, but he was not in there to fight. Anytime he could stop the action, he took it


He did but you can't be too harsh with him, Ward had the edge in power, strength, and size.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Faerun said:


> Yeah, 114:113 is certainly a possible score card (not a robbery) but having all three judges give Ward the best possible score card is a little strange. Still, can't call it a wrong decision when there are 7 rounds that you can reasonably score for Ward which I think is the case. Anyway, RJJ stated correctly that a rematch should answer all questions and with how Ward adjusted to Kovalev after a terrible start, I would think the score cards on the rematch will not be as close. Ward felt very comfortable by rounds 6 or 7 and onwards because he knew he is better and I think he was.


I think Kovaev finished stronger tbh. I think both guys can take a lot from the first fight and make adjustments for a second and we'll probably get an entirely different fight. I thought Ward had fully taken control in the mid-rounds but Kovalev found his jab again and switched momentum making Ward less active than he had been down the middle where he was almost landing anytime he chose to at times.

It was a very interesting fight, I think it'll be argued about for a long time to come. I guess thats a good thing though as it wasnt a robbery, just very close and lots to break down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward won, but Kovalev won his rounds wider


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Not necessarily gift... If you're a judge and scoring a close fight fairly, you innately know that if you're giving one guy too many close rounds, you look for another close round in the other guy's favor to balance it out. You do this to keep the outcome in the fighter's hands as much as possible. This is done in every sport.
> 
> Or at least that's the way I see it.


I do the same, but to give Ward EVERY close round is a stretch. There were plenty of rounds where Kov's earlier effective work is overshadowed by a jab that snapped his head back


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I do the same, but to give Ward EVERY close round is a stretch. There were plenty of rounds where Kov's earlier effective work is overshadowed by a jab that snapped his head back


Oh I agree and I was pulling hard for Ward. I like the guy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No matter who you scored it for, one thing that clear is that Kovalev did not put enough effort into the second half of the fight.

That's why I'm OK with the decision, even though Ward got every close round:
Sergey could have erased all doubt, but he chose, for some reason, to let off the gas. 
He should have been trying to plow through Ward in the last few rounds. I dunno WHAT he was doing in there.


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No matter who you scored it for, one thing that clear is that Kovalev did not put enough effort into the second half of the fight.
> 
> That's why I'm OK with the decision, even though Ward got every close round. Sergey could have erased all doubt, but he chose, for some reason, to let off the gas. He should have been trying to plow through Ward in the last few rounds. I dunno WHAT he was doing in there.


It's not like Sergey chose to lose rounds lol. Ward is an amazing boxer.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Faerun said:


> It's not like Sergey chose to lose rounds lol. Ward is an amazing boxer.


A little bit of both.

Mad props to Ward, no doubt.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> It's not 'meh'.
> 
> He showed otherworldly heart, but not otherworldly talent. He's great, but his limitations are very clear just one class up from where he started.


It's how you see it I suppose.I saw some lovely nuances tonight like the way he was able to turn and take a right hand to the back of the shoulder.
I thought he did enough to nick it and thought it was a brilliant fight.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No matter who you scored it for, one thing that clear is that Kovalev did not put enough effort into the second half of the fight.
> 
> That's why I'm OK with the decision, even though Ward got every close round:
> Sergey could have erased all doubt, but he chose, for some reason, to let off the gas.
> He should have been trying to plow through Ward in the last few rounds. I dunno WHAT he was doing in there.


I see what you're getting at, BUT if one guy is refusing to engage; there's not much you can do


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe said:


> That was a terrible robbery, also someone shoot Paulie he was sucking so much Ward cock it made me feel ill :vom


He picked Kovalev to win.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also I won't read this thread for a honest opinion. 
No disrespect to my former favorite pastime forums but realistically 
Bogotazo
Hands
Turbo
Michigan
Ball champ
Are all clearly bias in favor of slick skilled black fighters athletes.

Now I like a good bbc as much as the next white Boi but I don't let that cloud my judgement.

Sure hands and Bogo know a lot more about boxing than I do since they care more
But it's undeniable they have a love of slick boxers, this forum was never going to score it in favor of a aggressive caveman Russian over a slick American dude.

The bottom line is this;
Kovalev won this fight by 1 or 2 points..which doesn't make this a robbery.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Fight was too close to be controversial (unless there was a wide card or two). 

Great fight between two great champions. Not a lot of distance between them (I thought Ward was going to run away with it). A LOT of close rounds. I had it 6-6 with Kovalev winning by virtue of the knockdown. I can see someone scoring some of those rounds differently. 7-5 (in either direction) is NOT outrageous - just a reflection of how close the fight was. There is NO controversy..

Happy to have seen a great fight between two great champions that might set up a rematch. Boxing won. After a year ho hum match ups, glad this one happened.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Think Ward deserves a bit more credit than just for the body shots.
Kovalev dealt with the clinching brilliantly by bending his knee but struggled later on and Dre pot shot with the jab beautifully.
Still got mad respect for Krusher but let's be honest,most of us thought Andre wouldn't see the fourth.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No matter who you scored it for, one thing that clear is that Kovalev did not put enough effort into the second half of the fight.
> 
> That's why I'm OK with the decision, even though Ward got every close round:
> Sergey could have erased all doubt, but he chose, for some reason, to let off the gas.
> He should have been trying to plow through Ward in the last few rounds. I dunno WHAT he was doing in there.


Ward took a bit out of him with the jabs to the body. Also, though it may not look it, but wrestling with Ward and trying to shut him off on the inside, was very exhausting for him. We have to remember Kov isn't used to his. He appeared to have spent a lot of energy making sure Ward didn't get the better of him up close. Which, more or less, he succeeded in doing. But it also drained him and allowed Ward to crawl back in the fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Saw an advertisement on box nation for a "Mexican Stack" the fuck, it was a fucken bacon cheeseburger with mayo.


Nacho Fries though.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Ward took a bit out of him with the jabs to the body. Also, though it may not look it, but wrestling with Ward and trying to shut him off on the inside, was very exhausting for him. We have to remember Kov isn't used to his. He appeared to have spent a lot of energy making sure Ward didn't get the better of him up close. Which, more or less, he succeeded in doing. But it also drained him and allowed Ward to crawl back in the fight.


Good point.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

KOTF said:


>


Wow. That's what a fight this close looks like. Loser was going to be disappointed regardless and winner was going to feel justified regardless. Two ellite fighters. Kudos to both for making it happen.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

if i'd hazard how my score was I probably had Kov by 2 points, I had it even after 9 points-wise

Kov won 10 and 12 for me...so Kov by 2 points probably


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Don't know about the HBO feed but the commentary on U.K. TV with Malinaggi was awful.


I thought he was spot on about the KD and not as bad as the other two TBH mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> I had Ward winning 5, 7, 8, 9, 11,12. A draw would have been a decent result. I didn't see it as a UD. A couple of those rounds could have gone either way.


Now that was a fight that could've gone either way.
Not like that other victory people pretend Ole' Blue Shorts clearly could've won.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rematch worthy. Props to both guys





Hands of Iron said:


> World Class stuff.


Remember our convo, @bballchump11 ?



Lester1583 said:


> Despite his inactivity, unattractive fighting style and uninspiring opposition in the last 2 fights he's still rated as a p4p fighter, still only a couple meaningful fights away from reclaiming the top spot.
> 
> All he needs is to get his irish ass back into the ring.
> 
> ...


It was a good fight.

Not pretty and not for the general public, but plenty of skills and smarts.
_Fuck UFC._

Kovalev was the bigger, stronger man and he really did his homework - he almost managed to neutralize Ward's mauling tactics completely.

Looked very sharp in the first half.

That jab was heavy, when he used it/when it landed.

Ward though.

It wasn't an ATG performance and he isn't one at this weight - but his balls definitely are.

He made Kovalev look unimaginative (relatively), made him follow him around and almost took the play away from him in the second half after such a disastrous start.

Didn't forget to go the body, despite Kovalev's threat of power and inside efforts.

Ward was smaller, weaker, past his absolute prime and still he did it.
Through sheer technique and iron will.

A razor-close fight.
That could've gone either way.
That is obviously going to divide fans.
Lotsa close rounds, few clean punches.

But (surprisingly) the right man won.

Andre "Maske" Ward.
The #1 fighter in the world.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Think Ward deserves a bit more credit than just for the body shots.
> Kovalev dealt with the clinching brilliantly by bending his knee but struggled later on and Dre pot shot with the jab beautifully.
> Still got mad respect for Krusher but let's be honest,most of us thought Andre wouldn't see the fourth.


And so maybe he got credit for surviving...

It was a good fight; I just don't like any controversy. It's certainly not good for boxing that the live viewing audience is booing seemingly at the end of every main event.

... Does Leonard get that decision in Montreal with today's judging?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also I won't read this thread for a honest opinion.
> No disrespect to my former favorite pastime forums but realistically
> Bogotazo
> Hands
> ...


@Hands of Iron

Think you need to dig out the old "pillow case" photo for Felix.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> And so maybe he got credit for surviving...
> 
> It was a good fight; I just don't like any controversy. It's certainly not good for boxing that the live viewing audience is booing seemingly at the end of every main event.
> 
> ... Does Leonard get that decision in Montreal with today's judging?


He should have got it in Montreal anyway.

:shifty


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also I won't read this thread for a honest opinion.
> No disrespect to my former favorite pastime forums but realistically
> Bogotazo
> Hands
> ...


:lol:

My dude.

TBF I wouldn't even trust my own judgment on this tonight and haven't posted in an actual boxing forum for a good six months or so after I got fed up with people bitching about my Mike McCallum and James Toney essays. I talk Science and Nazis now. It took a fight of this magnitude to draw me back in.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> My dude.
> 
> TBF I wouldn't even trust my own judgment on this tonight and haven't posted in an actual boxing forum for a good six months or so after I got fed up with people bitching about my Mike McCallum and James Toney essays. I talk Science and Nazis now. It took a fight of this magnitude to draw me back in.


You tell 'im Clayton!:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> I talk Science and Nazis now. It took a fight of this magnitude to draw me back in.


So what's your take on Donald Trump?

(A man who seemingly loves Nazis and can't even SPELL "science." )


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He should have got it in Montreal anyway.
> 
> :shifty


When in doubt, I normally go with slick and black. I've scored it for Leonard once or twice.

:shifty


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> One of the most perfect decisions ive seen. Close but clear.


fuck off you cunt!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> @Hands of Iron
> 
> Think you need to dig out the old "pillow case" photo for Felix.


Nah I do <3 BBC.



Cableaddict said:


> So what's your take on Donald Trump?
> 
> (A man who seemingly loves Nazis and can't even SPELL "science." )


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...pers-react-to-trump.90014/page-3#post-2746153

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...people-to-mars-in-70-days.89940/#post-2743811

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...on-trump-the-most-powerful-clown.90159/page-6


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nah I do <3 BBC.
> 
> 6


I know,but it just seems a lifetime ago.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nah I do <3 BBC.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...pers-react-to-trump.90014/page-3#post-2746153
> 
> ...


Well now, that was impressive. :good


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


>


Outside the wall is where you belong.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

#KovalevWard top trend on Twitter


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Not necessarily gift... If you're a judge and scoring a close fight fairly, you innately know that if you're giving one guy too many close rounds, you look for another close round in the other guy's favor to balance it out. You do this to keep the outcome in the fighter's hands as much as possible. This is done in every sport.
> 
> Or at least that's the way I see it.


Is that what you've found in all of your years judging fights?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Very close fight. Scorecards were not terrible. Though I can see why, if you're Kovalev, having _all _three judges score against you, is disheartening. *'Ward UD'* sounds very harsh to Kovalev. In the eyes of the boxing world as a whole, Ward was definitely not a unanimous winner. I had it six a piece, personally. if it _had _to swing to someone, it should have gone to Kovalev. He won his rounds more decisively. And Ward can consider himself very lucky that the 50-50 either-way rounds were falling in his favour.


Great case for no more even rounds.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Oh I agree and I was pulling hard for Ward. I like the guy.


And Ward dragged your main man into the travesty, his personal saviour, Jesus Christ.

I'm shocked he wasn't hit by a thunderbolt right then and there. (That sort of thing happened all the time in the Old Testament).

Imagine how JC ( who knew full well who won this bout, even *without *his omniscience :yep) must have felt, looking down on Andre thanking him for the "victory."

Andre needs to get down on bended knee and apologize to Christ, even if he never apologizes to Sergey. :lol:


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> My dude.
> 
> TBF I wouldn't even trust my own judgment on this tonight and haven't posted in an actual boxing forum for a good six months or so after I got fed up with people bitching about my Mike McCallum and James Toney essays. I talk Science and Nazis now. It took a fight of this magnitude to draw me back in.


So who did you have winning ?

And who do you think Einstein would have had ?

And Faraday ?
(I think Michael would have found the bout electrifying, and would have been drawn by Sergey's magnetism).

(Going back to Isaac would be a bit of a stretch.)


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kovalev crying so hard right now.
I think in rematch he's gonna get mauled.

Lederman on that dick.
I'm almost certain Lederman has become a racist in recent years.

This was a great event.
When ward got knocked down I thought it was over.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm almost certain Lederman has become a racist in recent years.


:lol:


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

I had it the same as the Judges, Ward by one


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> @Hands of Iron
> 
> Think you need to dig out the old "pillow case" photo for Felix.






Wunderschön



steviebruno said:


> When in doubt, I normally go with slick and black. I've scored it for Leonard once or twice.
> 
> :shifty


You're a class act and one of the best human beings on this forum, seriously. I'm also drunk. As fuck. I hope you aren't an anti-vaxing climate change denier, bruno.



PityTheFool said:


> I know,but it just seems a lifetime ago.


I know bro, but you were totally unresponsive to virtually all of my McCallum "trolling" as you had a monetary crisis in your hands at the time, I think. Is that fuckin @~Cellzki~ I saw posting on here tonight? :rofl












Cableaddict said:


> Well now, that was impressive. :good


So was your take on this fight, feel vindicated slightly for my 114-113 Ward card knowing full well how much you were pulling for Krusher. I thought it was going to be a wipe out after that monster right hand in the second. Jabs were wobbling him FFS.



Lester1583 said:


> Outside the wall is where you belong.


Was ist falsch daran, Deutsch zu sein? Ich bin Deutschblütig. Auf Wiedersehen Willkommenskultur! Damit Deutschland nicht zerstört wird! NEIN! In uns Lebt das Deutsche Reich. Wir Sind Das Volk!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also I won't read this thread for a honest opinion.
> No disrespect to my former favorite pastime forums but realistically
> Bogotazo
> Hands
> ...


:rofl post of the year


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> How do you call a fight that close a robbery?


Tbf, whether it's close or not, if the wrong man is leaving with the belts then the other guy has been robbed of his victory, whether the judges give it by 1 point or 10, if the consensus is the other guy should have got it it's a robbery imo. Just talking generally not specifically about tonight (though I can't see the fight for Ward)


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

nuclear said:


> looks like online the majority thought Kovalev won. im seeing
> 
> "#notmychampion" :lol:


Wow they hash tagged? That must mean Ward really didn't win. If a bunch of losers with no friends that need to run online after the fight and hash tag it.... it's as good as gospel.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward needed to put more combos together. A fighter of that caliber there is no reason he shouldn't be putting his punches together THEN tie his man up. 

I've noticed this since he has become more active, a lot less combos. I was waiting for the 1-2 to the body then bring the hook up top


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ward needed to put more combos together. A fighter of that caliber there is no reason he shouldn't be putting his punches together THEN tie his man up.
> 
> I've noticed this since he has become more active, a lot less combos. I was waiting for the 1-2 to the body then bring the hook up top


His offense really has been underwhelming at 175 and that's why I thought he was going to lose this fight. He proved me wrong (barely), but he still needs to work on it.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


>


And actual intelligent human being and pro boxer, but I guess he doesn't know what he's talking about.

Love the dig at HBO commentators, " they always miss a great fight no matter how close you put them".


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And actual intelligent human being and pro boxer, but I guess he doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> Love the dig at HBO commentators, " they always miss a great fight no matter how close you put them".


Malignaggi maybe a pro boxer and provides some good insights, but he is always going to be biased towards the more technical boxer over the power puncher for obvious reasons.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> His offense really has been underwhelming at 175 and that's why I thought he was going to lose this fight. He proved me wrong (barely), but he still needs to work on it.


Definitely, or at least have more confidence in it because the work should have already been done considering how long he has been working on things. He was very fortunate that Kovalev slowed so drastically late on


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> I had Ward winning 5, 7, 8, 9, 11,12. A draw would have been a decent result. I didn't see it as a UD. A couple of those rounds could have gone either way.


Definitely will watch again. A few rounds were difficult to score.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Malignaggi maybe a pro boxer and provides some good insights, but he is always going to be biased towards the more technical boxer over the power puncher for obvious reasons.


Kovalev had the better technique tonight. Ward just wanted it more.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

homebrand said:


> Malignaggi maybe a pro boxer and provides some good insights, but he is always going to be biased towards the more technical boxer over the power puncher for obvious reasons.


And that's why he picked Kovalev to win? Yes, so bias he is.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I had money on Kovalev but Ward won it for sure. He completely took the fight away from Kovalev and put on a boxing masterclass in the second half. I thought it was impossible to make Kovalev look that bad, Kovalev looked tired and desperate for a one punch knockout. ATG performance from Ward, he showed heart, adapted and took over.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And that's why he picked Kovalev to win? Yes, so bias he is.


we're talking about his summary of the fight, what he said or picked before is irrelevant.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

homebrand said:


> we're talking about his summary of the fight, what he said or picked before is irrelevant.


But if he is bias than why did he pick against his bias? He wasn't bias when picking a winner but he's bias after watching the fight?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Fights like this always show the majority up for their inability to watch and judge a fight. Malignaggi was spot on.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> But if he is bias than why did he pick against his bias? He wasn't bias when picking a winner but he's bias after watching the fight?


You obviously didnt watch the fight on Sky. If you thibk HBO is bad for bias then Sky is just as bad.

They were showing replays of Kovalev landing clean shots in slo mo and making out like he missed every punch.

If he though Ward won then thats fair but when the prigram has a clear bias agenda as it did tonight then opinion can be disgarded.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> But if he is bias than why did he pick against his bias? He wasn't bias when picking a winner but he's bias after watching the fight?


no, he picked who he thought was going to win. and after the fight, his summary was biased towards the guy considered to be the more technical boxer.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Just caught up on this after work. 

Round 1: 10-9 Kovalev
Round 2: 10-8 Kovalev 
Round 3: 10-9 Ward
Round 4: 10-9 Kovalev
Round 5: 10-9 Ward
Round 6: 10-9 Ward
Round 7: 10-9 Ward
Round 8: 10-9 Ward
Round 9: 10-9 Ward
Round 10: 10-9 Kovalev
Round 11: 10-9 Ward
Round 12: 10-9 Kovalev

Result: 114-113 Ward

Plenty of swing rounds, this fight can be scored either way by a couple rounds. Anyone crying robbery DKSAB. 

There definitely needs to be a rematch.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

homebrand said:


> no, he picked who he thought was going to win. and after the fight, his summary was biased towards the guy considered to be the more technical boxer.


So why didn't he pick him to win if he is so bias? Why wouldn't he say "Kovalev was robbed, I'm so smart, I was right". But no, he picks Kovalev and after the fight thinks Ward won it. Obviously bias,


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


>


It was close but two judges giving Ward the last six rounds and one giving him rounds five through to eleven is not the fight I think anyone else was watching.

Had Kovalev 115-113.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> So why didn't he pick him to win if he is so bias? Why wouldn't he say "Kovalev was robbed, I'm so smart, I was right". But no, he picks Kovalev and after the fight thinks Ward won it. Obviously bias,


we're going round in circles. all I'm saying is just because Pauli is a boxer and is intelligent, doesn't alter the fact he tends to score fights more towards the technical boxer.

and that's fine. while we're talking about HBO, I didn't necessarily agree with his scoring, but Lederman was clear throughout that he was scoring rounds to Kov because he felt he was landing the more telling blows, which perhaps underlines how differently lederman and pauli were scoring the fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

mick557 said:


> It was close but two judges giving Ward the last six rounds and one giving him rounds five through to eleven is not the fight I think anyone else was watching.
> 
> Had Kovalev 115-113.


Yeah you can't give Ward the 10th, in fact I've not seen anybody do so, and that wins Kovalev the fight if they score it right. Plus the all gave Ward the 12th which I felt could go either way, just feels like they were sealing the deal on the narrative they'd decided imo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

More Telling blows? Outside of the 2nd Kovalev wasn't doing a ton in terms of damaging shots. He lost a lot of pop in his punches in the 2nd half of his fight and was being hurt to the body and bothered by punches on the inside throughout. Lederman is an awful judge, plain and simple



homebrand said:


> whatever, sweetheart. we're going round in circles. all I'm saying is just because Pauli is a boxer and is intelligent, doesn't alter the fact he tends to score fights more towards the technical boxer.
> 
> and that's fine. while we're talking about HBO, I didn't necessarily agree with his scoring, but Lederman was clear throughout that he was scoring rounds to Kov because he felt he was landing the more telling blows, which perhaps underlines how differently lederman and pauli were scoring the fight.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And actual intelligent human being and pro boxer, but I guess he doesn't know what he's talking about.
> .


Malignaggi's a sharp talker with good technical analysis but his word is not to be trusted. He's not immune to agenda's which is blatantly obvious. He shamlessly nut hugs and defends the fuck out of IV Maweather while at the same time going about calling Pac a disgraceful drugs cheat. The hypocrisy from that ****** is astounding. He also thinks Mayweather is the greatest boxer in history which is fucking ridiculous. He should know better than that.

Malignaggi is a Grade A clown.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Feel bad for Kovalev. He did enough to win and the KD sealed it for me 115-112. Ward was always able to win rounds up until the last bell though.

Did anyone on this forum score round 10 for Ward? All three judges did and, for me, it was clearly a Kovalev and probably the only clear round in the second half of the fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Feel bad for Kovalev. He did enough to win and the KD sealed it for me 115-112. Ward was always able to win rounds up until the last bell though.
> 
> Did anyone on this forum score round 10 for Ward? All three judges did and, for me, it was clearly a Kovalev and probably the only clear round in the second half of the fight.


The round 10 thing has got me, it means the judges should have given it to Kovalev and shouldn't be able to justify giving the fight to Ward, but nothing will come of it as they all gave close cards.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Of course you have to make a case, If you score a fight you are making a case based on how you are scoring. As I say Ward wining by a point is fine but clear it was not, you could argue Kovalev won by more points easier than you can for Ward. For Ward to win you have to give him every swing round.


Sorry, what I meant by that is that I don't have to create complicated reasons for the score. I think Ward won most rounds from round 4-12, and he won a close decision. It was a close fight but I think it's upsetting when people equate a close fight with meaning either man could have won the fight. I think boxing fans should try their best to score each round on its own merits and come away with a concrete decision. Like I said, winning by an inch is the same as winning by a mile. That doesn't mean I think people who thought Kovalev who won are way off or stupid, but at the same time I'm not going to pretend I think Kovalev won the fight just because "oh well it's close."


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought Kovalev barely did a goddamn thing after the knockdown? I mean he barely let his hands go at all, he was as tentative as Ward but lost the jabbing contest and lost the body shot count. Kovalev did not impress and while Ward's punch output was limited, he landed the sharper shots throughout. Kovalev got frustrated in the second half of the fight quite visibly.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Sorry, what I meant by that is that I don't have to create complicated reasons for the score. I think Ward won most rounds from round 4-12, and he won a close decision. It was a close fight but I think it's upsetting when people equate a close fight with meaning either man could have won the fight. I think boxing fans should try their best to score each round on its own merits and come away with a concrete decision. Like I said, winning by an inch is the same as winning by a mile. That doesn't mean I think people who thought Kovalev who won are way off or stupid, but at the same time I'm not going to pretend I think Kovalev won the fight just because "oh well it's close."


Thats fine. You just said it was clear when it clearly wasnt judging by the majoritys scorecard. Ward winning is fine and if thats how you scored the fight thats fair enough but I think its fair to say that anyone scoring for Kovalev has a valid viewpoint (unless its a shut out of something ridiculous).


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Very close but clear fight would be Hearns-Leonard 2 imo.

Both fighters had a lot of dominant rounds so it's easy to score.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Am I the only one who thought Kovalev barely did a goddamn thing after the knockdown? I mean he barely let his hands go at all, he was as tentative as Ward but lost the jabbing contest and lost the body shot count. Kovalev did not impress and while Ward's punch output was limited, he landed the sharper shots throughout. Kovalev got frustrated in the second half of the fight quite visibly.


 He lost his jab but started winning the jabbing again after 9, Kovalev took the early rounds, Ward adapted and inposed himself through the middle then Kovalev adapted to that and took or made the last few rounds very close at least.

Even some of the rounds where either looked in control, the rounds were pretty close. I think it was nore a case of each boxer limiting the others strengths till they adapted rather than either just not boxing very well tbh.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thats fine. You just said it was clear when it clearly wasnt judging by the majoritys scorecard. Ward winning is fine and if thats how you scored the fught thats fair enough but I think its fair to say that anyone scori g for Kovalev has a valid viewpoint (unless its a shut out of something ridiculous).


Yeah I think it's fine to have Kovalev winning, but I just mean I stand by my scorecard which had Ward up by 1 or 2 (at most) and I don't think close rounds mean we shouldn't defend our scorecards. Let's fight and disagree about it, I'm fine with that.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> close rounds are usually supposed to go to the champ but i dont know that was never a law or anything, just a norm most fans followed.


I think that's bullshit.

The champ already has the advantage that he only needs a draw to keep his title.
That's the only advantage he should have.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl

Why did Manny Steward have to go instead of Merchant? :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Well now, that was impressive. :good


You should browse and post in the Lounge more often, dude.



rossco said:


>


:rofl


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think that's bullshit.
> 
> The champ already has the advantage that he only needs a draw to keep his title.
> That's the only advantage he should have.


From what I've heard the "need to take the belt from the champ" has been horribly misconstrued to mean give close rounds to the champ, when originally it just meant a draw lets the champ keep his title. That standard would throw a wrench into every championship fight ever. You don't have to render the champ a bloody pulp to take his belt, just beat him fair and square in a boxing match.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Why did Manny Steward have to go instead of Merchant? :-(


I'm honestly perplexed at this sentiment. Kovalev barely landed anything of note after the knockdown. It was a tense match full of jabs and scarce counters & power punches from each trying to get their timing right.

"I didn't score it, I thought it was 7-5" alright then don't speak Merchant.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> :rofl
> 
> Why did Manny Steward have to go instead of Merchant? :-(


Ward was going to get the decision either way as long as he didn't get KO'd. He's a Roc Nation fighter


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Am I the only one who thought Kovalev barely did a goddamn thing after the knockdown? I mean he barely let his hands go at all, he was as tentative as Ward but lost the jabbing contest and lost the body shot count. Kovalev did not impress and while Ward's punch output was limited, he landed the sharper shots throughout. Kovalev got frustrated in the second half of the fight quite visibly.


After the KD I also gave rounds 4 and 10 as clear rounds to Kovalev. I think Ward did a good job of neutralising Kovalev's pressure as the fight progressed but he didn't capitalise on it enough for me. It's definitely a fight worth revisiting but I'm not sure if I have Ward winning any round that wasn't close whereas Kovalev won several that were clear.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> Wow they hash tagged? That must mean Ward really didn't win. If a bunch of losers with no friends that need to run online after the fight and hash tag it.... it's as good as gospel.


i just thought it was funny

fucking fanboy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> After the KD I also gave rounds 4 and 10 as clear rounds to Kovalev. I think Ward did a good job of neutralising Kovalev's pressure as the fight progressed but he didn't capitalise on it enough for me. It's definitely a fight worth revisiting but I'm not sure if I have Ward winning any round that wasn't close whereas Kovalev won several that were clear.


4 is one that I gave to Ward that a lot gave to Kovalev. But I think I gave 2 rounds to Kovalev after the knockdown, making it 7-5. For sure Ward won his rounds close, but for me that's enough. You win them, you win them. I can only go by what I saw so while the rounds were definitely close, I don't think Kovalev won 6 rounds. He was a few punches short each time out.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Was ist falsch daran, Deutsch zu sein? Ich bin Deutschblütig. Auf Wiedersehen Willkommenskultur! Damit Deutschland nicht zerstört wird! NEIN! In uns Lebt das Deutsche Reich. Wir Sind Das Volk!


Was ist denn das ?

Was is los ?

Was ist diesem scheisse ?


Bogotazo said:


> 4 is one that I gave to Ward that a lot gave to Kovalev. But I think I gave 2 rounds to Kovalev after the knockdown, making it 7-5. For sure Ward won his rounds close, but for me that's enough. You win them, you win them. I can only go by what I saw so while the rounds were definitely close, I don't think Kovalev won 6 rounds. He was a few punches short each time out.


 Dreadful scoring there, Bogo.

It was pretty obvious that even Ward knew the real score,


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

JamieC said:


> The round 10 thing has got me, it means the judges should have given it to Kovalev and shouldn't be able to justify giving the fight to Ward, but nothing will come of it as they all gave close cards.


Yeah, I'm not going to sit here and call it a robbery but it's definitely controversial after seeing the cards. I want to go back and rescore the fight later but I'm genuinely interested if anyone here had round 10 for Ward.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Dreadful scoring there, Bogo.
> 
> It was pretty obvious that even Ward knew the real score,


7-5 to Ward is not dreadful scoring at all.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> 4 is one that I gave to Ward that a lot gave to Kovalev. But I think I gave 2 rounds to Kovalev after the knockdown, making it 7-5. For sure Ward won his rounds close, but for me that's enough. You win them, you win them. I can only go by what I saw so while the rounds were definitely close, I don't think Kovalev won 6 rounds. He was a few punches short each time out.


I can't see how Ward wins round 4 man. A lot of the rounds in the second half of the fight were close and could go either way. I gave some to Kovalev and some to Ward as they both fell short at times throughout the second half.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm honestly perplexed at this sentiment.


Cuz you're looking at it from the hardcore fan's point of view, Bogo.

And that's limiting your vision.

There's baxin' and there's boxing.

They are two different entities.

That's why it's good that Ward won and it's bad that Ward won.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Cuz you're looking at it from the hardcore fan's point of view, Bogo.
> 
> And that's limiting your vision.
> 
> ...


It's The luck of the Irish'.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Shit fight and Kovalev won, Ward made that a boring as fuck fight and did too little too late, particularly to overcome the KD.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I can't see how Ward wins round 4 man. A lot of the rounds in the second half of the fight were close and could go either way. I gave some to Kovalev and some to Ward as they both fell short at times throughout the second half.


I'll rewatch it but I thought Ward edged that one. A buddy of mine next to me gave that round to Kovalev but still had Ward by a point I think.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Ward should have had points taken away for all of the holding he did. Guy has a horrible style to watch.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> 7-5 to Ward is not dreadful scoring at all.


I just can't find 7 round out of the last ten to give to Ward.

from round 3 to round 12, I I can give him three at worst and, with a stretch, six.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Jun said:


> Ward should have had points taken away for all of the holding he did. *Guy has a horrible style to watch*.


It was a bit irritating to watch, especially with the fireworks from 1-2


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Setanta said:


> I just can't find 7 round out of the last ten to give to Ward.
> 
> from round 3 to round 12, I I can give him three at worst and, with a stretch, six.


5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12 were all Ward's. 6 is debatable, though there's a couple of rounds that could have gone either way - 1, 3, 4...and no, I'm not a Ward fan.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm honestly perplexed at this sentiment. Kovalev barely landed anything of note after the knockdown. It was a tense match full of jabs and scarce counters & power punches from each trying to get their timing right.
> 
> "I didn't score it, I thought it was 7-5" alright then don't speak Merchant.


People don't know how to score a fucking fight. Forget who is more aggressive, who is on the front foot, who is throwing more and any of that shit, and just look at who landed more punches, who landed the cleaner punches. Clearly Ward. The right man won, nothing controversial about it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> People don't know how to score a fucking fight. Forget who is more aggressive, who is on the front foot, who is throwing more and any of that shit, and just look at who landed more punches, who landed the cleaner punches. Clearly Ward. The right man won, nothing controversial about it.


Kovalev out landed Ward.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't even need to watch the fight. Michigan Warrior had it close, which means Kovalev dominated.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Kovalev out landed Ward.


I've not see the punch stats but from what I saw, it was Ward that was landing more. Every time they tied up Ward was able to bang in shots to the body whereas Kovalev did nothing at that range. When the fight was at a distance I saw Ward out jabbing him too (at least after the knock down). He landed the cleaner shots for sure and was snapping Kovalev's head back.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> I've not see the punch stats but from what I saw, it was Ward that was landing more. Every time they tied up Ward was able to bang in shots to the body whereas Kovalev did nothing at that range. When the fight was at a distance I saw Ward out jabbing him too (at least after the knock down). He landed the cleaner shots for sure and was snapping Kovalev's head back.


http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-vs-sergey-kovalev-compubox-punch-stats--110941


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Trail said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-vs-sergey-kovalev-compubox-punch-stats--110941


Thanks. So Ward may have landed less than Kov after all, but 126 vs 116 is a very small difference when the guy who landed 116 was landing the cleaner shots. Also worth mentioning that it's scored round by round and Ward out landed Kov in 6 of the 12 rounds. For me the right man won.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Thanks. So Ward may have landed less than Kov after all, but 126 vs 116 is a very small difference when the guy who landed 116 was landing the cleaner shots. Also worth mentioning that it's scored round by round and Ward out landed Kov in 6 of the 12 rounds. For me the right man won.


Nobody really "won". Draw would have been perfect result.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Nobody really "won". Draw would have been perfect result.


Ward was taking over in those last few rounds. My scorecard was the same as Paulie Mallignaggi's who had Ward winning by a few.

" I have to disagree with some of the media guys because all they do is score pressure - even it it's ineffective. You have to make sure it's effective.".

People get swayed just because a guy is on the front foot and throwing more. Still, it was close enough and interesting enough that I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch, but I don't think Ward has anything to prove.


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> He picked Kovalev to win.


No he didn't and he was speaking like Ward had some masterclass every single round when in fact he barely did anything in most of them...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Ward was taking over in those last few rounds. My scorecard was the same as Paulie Mallignaggi's who had Ward winning by a few.
> 
> " I have to disagree with some of the media guys because all they do is score pressure - even it it's ineffective. You have to make sure it's effective.".
> 
> People get swayed just because a guy is on the front foot and throwing more. Still, it was close enough and interesting enough that I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch, but I don't think Ward has anything to prove.


I didn't watch the HBO broadcast because I was on #TeamStream watching some Spanish broadcast, so I can't comment on Paulie's analysis.

As regards punches thrown and landed last night, take a look at Calzaghe - Hopkins, Joe Calzaghe threw a lot more punches in that fight, but he sure as fuck didn't win that fight. There's a difference between throwing and landing. You can chuck as many punches as you like, if they don't land then they don't land.

Ward landed the more credible punches last night...which is why he got the W. I never saw it as a UD, but he was up, for sure.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Joe beat Hopkins 

Deal with it. 


As for this kovalev by 1', draw or Ward by 1 

Damn close fight


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Smitty.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe said:


> No he didn't and he was speaking like Ward had some masterclass every single round when in fact he barely did anything in most of them...


Yes.He did.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Found the fight this morning. thought Ward won,but that boxing needs about 7-10 fights like this next year. You could see the massive level of skill from both,and it makes the sport look so much better (to me) than most boxing fights I've caught lately. 

Ward's adjustments toward the end seals my pick for a rematch though


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

@A.C.S


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yes.He did.


Sorry mate I read that as "he scored it for Kovalev during the fight"


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe said:


> Sorry mate I read that as "he scored it for Kovalev during the fight"


No worries.:good


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward probably won based off of his work in the second half where Kovalev was getting real tired and started to become less effective. I picked ward to win. Had money on ward.

jim lampley was just terrible in this fight


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll post it in here as well, I had it scored 114-113 for Kovalev. 6 rounds to each fighter with the knockdown being the deciding factor. It was a close fight and I can see it being scored 7-5 for either fighter. I'm not mad a the result, good news is that the fans get a rematch.

I'm puzzled why some thought it was a shit fight. High level skills on display in that fight, I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Really enjoyed that fight. Not had that feeling before the bell since Pacquiao v Marquez 4.

Boxing is such a frustrating sport. Rubbish matchmaking, robberies, politics, ppv and dull fights. But when it gets it right it is almost untouchable for me. Tonight it got it right. Both deserve credit.

Not scored the fight. But loved how Ward got inside and worked the body and finished off with the hook upstairs.

Love inside fighters. A lost art in this era..


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Boxing is such a frustrating sport. Rubbish matchmaking, robberies, politics, ppv and dull fights. But when it gets it right it is almost untouchable for me. Tonight it got it right. Both deserve credit.
> 
> *Love inside fighters. A lost art in this era..*


Completely agree.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think inside fighting is so much of a lost art.

It's mostly referees like Luis Pabon who make inside fighting impossible.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I'll post it in here as well, I had it scored 114-113 for Kovalev. 6 rounds to each fighter with the knockdown being the deciding factor. It was a close fight and I can see it being scored 7-5 for either fighter. I'm not mad a the result, good news is that the fans get a rematch.
> 
> I'm puzzled why some thought it was a shit fight. High level skills on display in that fight, I was thoroughly entertained.


Racist piece of shit!


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Kovalev won the fight 115-112, I thought it was pretty easy to score. There's clearly a lot of bias on here for Ward. He did well in the middle rounds but lost 7 rounds quite clearly


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Setanta said:


> Was ist denn das ?
> 
> Was is los ?
> 
> Was ist diesem scheisse ?


:lol:

Nur Nachahmung.



PityTheFool said:


> Racist piece of shit!


MrBoogie is beanerschnitzel, not black. It actually makes sense he'd favor Kovalev and is in fact, obviously a racist.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Kovalev won the fight 115-112, I thought it was pretty easy to score. There's clearly a lot of bias on here for Ward. He did well in the middle rounds but lost 7 rounds quite clearly


No he didn't.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Racist piece of shit!


:rofl


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Kovalev won the fight 115-112, I thought it was pretty easy to score. There's clearly a lot of bias on here for Ward. He did well in the middle rounds but lost 7 rounds quite clearly


I don't think it was that easy to score to be fair as there were some rounds that could have gone either way, having said this everything Ward did after round 6 was bang fucking on. Kovalev was straight out of ideas.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> I don't think it was that easy to score, to be fair as there were some rounds that could have gone either way, having said this everything Ward did after round 6 was bang fucking on. Kovalev was straight out of ideas.


Ward showed championship mettle by adjusting. Kovalev tried to stem the tide by coming back on late. It was good stuff to watch. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Kovalev won the fight 115-112, I thought it was pretty easy to score. There's clearly a lot of bias on here for Ward. He did well in the middle rounds but lost 7 rounds quite clearly


Nah
Merchant is a old hiv Charlie sheen motherfucker. Lewis took his soul when he grabbed the mic from larry and told him to look at the state of Vitali face.

Kovalev was visibly frustrated and did very little for the 2nd half of the fight. there were swing rounds and depending on who u gave it to...the fight could have been either way. I gave all swing rounds to Kovalev and judges gave it to ward.

Both proved to be great fighters but not AtG talent fighters.

I think there's a lot of former 175 guys that would have given both fighters a beat down.

Kovalev keep crying about America is funny as hell though.

Boi acting like this was Lewis holy field 1. hahahahaha.
Dude in fact should pop in Lewis holy field 1 before complaining about robbery.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Ward showed championship mettle by adjusting. Kovalev tried to stem the tied by coming back on late. It was good stuff to watch. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


I'm not a Ward fanboy by any stretch of the imagination, but fuck was he good last night. Changed up a couple of gears when the shit was against him. Anyone saying it was a hometown decision needs to have a look at themselves.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> I'm not a Ward fanboy by any stretch of the imagination, but fuck was he good last night. Changed up a couple of gears when the shit was against him. Anyone saying it was a hometown decision needs to have a look at themselves.


Same here, boxing is the one place in my life where I feel I'm absolutely unbiased. I just score the fights the way I see them, personal feelings about fighters be damned. (In this case I like both fighters quiet a lot but that's beside point.)


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


> 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12 were all Ward's. 6 is debatable, though there's a couple of rounds that could have gone either way - 1, 3, 4...and no, I'm not a Ward fan.


I don't have my scores in front of me, but 1 was a Kov round. Even the three blind mice (all three of them ) got that right.

And 12 was a Kov round.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


> No he didn't.


Ward got credit from the judges for surviving.
He was given all of the swing rounds and at least one of Kovalev's clear rounds.

He was out -landed, busted up and KD'd.

He knew he lost.

Larry Merchant, who predicted a Ward win at the weigh-in, put it best.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I don't even need to watch the fight. Michigan Warrior had it close, which means Kovalev dominated.


:lol:


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Kov should've won


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Ward got credit from the judges for surviving.
> He was given all of the swing rounds and at least one of Kovalev's clear rounds.
> 
> He was out -landed, busted up and KD'd.
> ...


Merchant is a cumdrinker. he is just on eastern euro nuts. kovalev ward was a very close fight with lots of swing rounds.
It's kovalevs fault.

You can tell the difference between a very good offensive fighter like kovalev and a Atg
Offensive fighter like Tyson or even Lewis.

When Lewis hurt Roddock he finished. when Lewis hurt holyfield he didn't finish but applies incredible pressure for a string of rounds.

Same with tyson.

Kovaleve literally just took his foot off the gas pedal and was waiting for the knock out.

Frustrating stuff.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Look even Ward knew he'd lost. Hunter told him before 10 he needed to win the last 3 and he lost 10. His surprise said it all. Because Ward adjusted and came back well people put their blinkers on and started watching Ward.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I scored it a draw but will watch it again, no robbery though.


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Kovalev won the fight 115-112, I thought it was pretty easy to score. There's clearly a lot of bias on here for Ward. He did well in the middle rounds but lost 7 rounds quite clearly


Can you name the 7 rounds Ward lost clearly?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> People don't know how to score a fucking fight. Forget who is more aggressive, who is on the front foot, who is throwing more and any of that shit, and just look at who landed more punches, who landed the cleaner punches. Clearly Ward. The right man won, nothing controversial about it.


Yep.

I honestly think people just wanted the stoic KO artist to beat up the always-winning "clincher" and let that influence their view watching Kovalev come forward confidently. Not that scoring it for Kovalev necessarily means bias, but calling it a robbery or a clear Kovalev decision would more likely indicate that imo.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep.
> 
> I honestly think people just wanted the stoic KO artist to beat up the always-winning "clincher" and let that influence their view watching Kovalev come forward confidently. Not that scoring it for Kovalev necessarily means bias, but calling it a robbery or a clear Kovalev decision would more likely indicate that imo.


I do think most people scored it for Kovalev.
Both this forum, bf24 and the media.

Not as controversial as Briggs-Foreman, and I think it could be scored for Briggs without it being a robbery.
Not as controversial as Lara-Canelo either.

Just a fight that's fine either way because both camps have a lot of people who thought he won the bout.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I do think most people scored it for Kovalev.
> Both this forum, bf24 and the media.
> 
> Not as controversial as Briggs-Foreman, and I think it could be scored for Briggs without it being a robbery.
> ...


I do see that. Now I'm just looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind as much if Ward had won with that performance if he was already the champ. But he didn't do enough in my eyes to take it from Kovalev. It doesn't sit right that all the judges had it exactly the same.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> I wouldn't mind as much if Ward had won with that performance if he was already the champ. But he didn't do enough in my eyes to take it from Kovalev. It doesn't sit right that all the judges had it exactly the same.


I hear ya, I just don't like the whole "you have to take it from the champ" premise. It's a fight, if you lose, you lose. Close round shouldn't automatically go to the champ because he has belts.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I hear ya, I just don't like the whole "you have to take it from the champ" premise. It's a fight, if you lose, you lose. Close round shouldn't automatically go to the champ because he has belts.


True. I have to watch it again, especially without commentary, but I just didn't see enough from Ward that he should get a unanimous decision like that. I can't see him reigning over that division.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep.
> 
> I honestly think people just wanted the stoic KO artist to beat up the always-winning "clincher" and let that influence their view watching Kovalev come forward confidently. Not that scoring it for Kovalev necessarily means bias, but calling it a robbery or a clear Kovalev decision would more likely indicate that imo.


It was definitely a close fight and decisions shouldn't be made on computbox stats alone because obviously there are other factors to consider but they're useful data to include when analysing the fight after its happened and in this case they favour Kovalev so anyone deferring to them to support a Ward win or to dismiss people's ability to score a fight aren't doing themselves any favours.

The overall landed stats show 6 rounds each and obviously the KD would tip Kova for the decision there. When breaking it down by punch type it obviously becomes a little more subjective because you might be comparing a round in which ward landed 5 more jabs, for example, but 3 less power shots. In that instance I think it's something like 6-3 rounds for Ward on jabs (3 rounds even) and 7-5 rounds for Kovalev on power punches. But there's a lot of leeway there for whether someone values each punch type equally or whether they value power punches more highly than jabs.

All this is to say that, while the compubox stats aren't the be all end all of who deserved the win, there's more going on in the minds of people who gave Kovalev the win than wanting to see the stoic KO artist get the nod. Personally I think it could be a case of crowd reaction affecting the judges or just each judges personal value of punch type and other factors that saw Ward get the decision.

Not a robbery though. A close fight that Ward was probably a little lucky to win but, hey, that's boxing. Hopefully both want the rematch and it happens immediately. As a fight I thought it was actually very entertaining.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> there's more going on in the minds of people who gave Kovalev the win than wanting to see the stoic KO artist get the nod.


Which I said and clarified. I'm not accusing people who gave the nod to Kovalev of bias, it was a very close fight, but I am accusing those who think he easily won or are calling the fight a disgraceful robbery biased. So sorry if you thought I was smearing reasonable posters such as yourself.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Which I said and clarified. I'm not accusing people who gave the nod to Kovalev of bias, it was a very close fight, but I am accusing those who think he easily won or are calling the fight a disgraceful robbery biased. So sorry if you thought I was smearing reasonable posters such as yourself.


Oh OK. I thought you were making a more sweeping statement than that. My bad.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> I wouldn't mind as much if Ward had won with that performance if he was already the champ. But he didn't do enough in my eyes to take it from Kovalev. It doesn't sit right that all the judges had it exactly the same.


Andre came back from a knockdown took control of the fight and punished Kovalev to the body and had Kovalev backing up and falling over. Make no mistake Kovalev had the title firmly in his grasp on round 2 and Andre took it by round 12


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Andre came back from a knockdown took control of the fight and punished Kovalev to the body and had Kovalev backing up and falling over. Make no mistake Kovalev had the title firmly in his grasp on round 2 and Andre took it by round 12


Idk why Kov took his foot off the gas. His killer instinct wasn't there. Like I said, I need to watch it again but from what I remember, Ward didn't do quite enough, even though like you said he did take control of the second half of the fight. Lot of toss up rounds.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> Idk why Kov took his foot off the gas. His killer instinct wasn't there. Like I said, I need to watch it again but from what I remember, Ward didn't do quite enough, even though like you said he did take control of the second half of the fight. Lot of toss up rounds.


I think Ward took Kovalev's foot off the gas for him. Some of those body shots were brutal.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I think Ward took Kovalev's foot off the gas for him. Some of those body shots were brutal.


They were pretty effective. If Kov was the body puncher Golovkin is, things probably would've ended up different. Props to both guys. Sad that it's all over.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The bodyshots made me remember when Lester1583 posted about the sparring session between Guillermo Jones and Kovalev.

Sergey said the bodyshots didn't hurt but he did start to feel very tired after a while.

It seems the same with the Ward fight, Kovalev wasn't feeling them but they were having an effect.

Makes it harder to defend from punches if you only notice the effect way after they have landed.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> Idk why Kov took his foot off the gas. His killer instinct wasn't there. Like I said, I need to watch it again but from what I remember, Ward didn't do quite enough, even though like you said he did take control of the second half of the fight. Lot of toss up rounds.


I think those body shots wore him down. If a smaller man is able to push you to the ground that tells me you're exhausted.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think those body shots wore him down. If a smaller man is able to push you to the ground that tells me you're exhausted.


I've never liked Kov's balance problems. He may be tired but he is off balance too often for my liking. Ward exploited that, plus the body shots.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Look even Ward knew he'd lost. Hunter told him before 10 he needed to win the last 3 and he lost 10. His surprise said it all. Because Ward adjusted and came back well people put their blinkers on and started watching Ward.


He knew he got off to a very slow start. Virgil told him the exact right advice. Ward needed every round and he finally pulled ahead after winning the 12th


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He knew he got off to a very slow start. Virgil told him the exact right advice. Ward needed every round and he finally pulled ahead after winning the 12th


As soon as Virgil started whipering, Ward took control of the fight.

True story.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward definitely won round 12, a round that seems to be heavily debated.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward won it in the 12th for me. It was a brilliant fight. Could have sucked, but it was great. In fighting for real, by 2 guys who have more than 2 dimensions to their boxing. Their jabs dictated so much more than just distance. I wish we were all just more happy that the fight happened, and that it delivered. Instead we're arguing whether the fight was close, or who should get leeway when things are close....I thought Ward won on points. I imagine that Kovalev won to a lot of people who watched it. Hopefully they fight again. 

So many brilliant little things in that fight. Reminded me why I used to watch boxing obsessively.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Ward definitely won round 12, a round that seems to be heavily debated.


How, ward had the better last minute, but Kovalev had the better first

It was a 50/50 round


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Muff said:


> I wouldn't mind as much if Ward had won with that performance if he was already the champ. But he didn't do enough in my eyes to take it from Kovalev. It doesn't sit right that all the judges had it exactly the same.


Why do you have to take it from the champion, if it was a draw Sergey stays champion

Ward edging him is enough

Whether he did that... Well that's matter of opinion

I can see anything from 114 113 ward to 115 112 Kovalev


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> How, ward had the better last minute, but Kovalev had the better first
> 
> It was a 50/50 round


Ward was standing right in there not backing up in the first part, and finished the round stronger landing body and head shots


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Ward was standing right in there not backing up in the first part, and finished the round stronger landing body and head shots


Kovalev landed better in first minute

Ward did finish stronger


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I'll need to re watch this. without a 1000 beers in me.

heres theguardian article

*The Kovalev-Ward decision was about boxing's fine margins, not corruption*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800238462850846723


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Like it or not, everyones talking about boxing. Big rematch. atleast it was a close fight and not a complete robbery


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DBerry said:


> Look at your racist bias you fuckwit. Even going to the trouble of caps lock for ward yet using lower case for Kovalev, fuck off you piece of shit, youre more a racist than scrlacunting.


:rofl, I actually came back to see if he had Ward winning which I knew he would lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800238462850846723


Very true. Kovalev is surprisinly emotional for a russian. You could see how emotional he was in the post fight interview too....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800223673718218752


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Like it or not, everyones talking about boxing. Big rematch. atleast it was a close fight and not a complete robbery


This is true, we could potentially have ourselves a real "Rocky vs The Russian" saga here. I say do it again, in Russia


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

..


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Please, someone photoshop Ward with a UFC belt


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Kov won the fight but he did almost nothing in the last 5 rounds, he only missed shots.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This is true, we could potentially have ourselves a real "Rocky vs The Russian" saga here. I say do it again, in Russia


i can't wait for the rematch and it will have a big hype and story behind it which sparks the publics interests. This controversy is a gift in disguise to boxing. The first fight was more for the purists


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :rofl, I actually came back to see if he had Ward winning which I knew he would lol


That old drunk idiot was replying to me? :lol: I was doing the rbr in my phone with auto correct and trying not to miss any action. I have little time to edit anything.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Look at your racist bias you fuckwit. Even going to the trouble of caps lock for ward yet using lower case for Kovalev, fuck off you piece of shit, youre more a racist than scrlacunting.


:theretherebogo


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That old drunk idiot was replying to me? :lol: I was doing the rbr in my phone with auto correct and trying not to miss any action. I have little time to edit anything.


I wasn't drunk, you fucking maggot. You're a fucking racist cunt and, for your experience, know a fucking abismal amount about boxing.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Did anyone catch the interview with Kovalev where he said something in his head wasn't right and when questioned on it snapped "its personal" wonder what he was on about...


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought it was a fantastic fight and the best man won, just. They should have the rematch on neutral territory Manchester is more or less half way .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I wasn't drunk, you fucking maggot. You're a fucking racist cunt and, for your experience, know a fucking abismal amount about boxing.


You're racist for supporting the white guy from Russia. Simple minded people think like that. Maybe you'd know better if you went back to school


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I thought it was a fantastic fight and the best man won, just. They should have the rematch on neutral territory Manchester is more or less half way .


Canada seems like a good place for light heavyweights.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> Very true. Kovalev is surprisinly emotional for a russian. You could see how emotional he was in the post fight interview too....


he actually acts more like a hothead from the Caucasus mountains lol, hell he even looks it. Maybe Ms Kovalev was messing around with a chechen...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hunters whispering probabaly motivated ward in some sick fetishist way.
Dude was whispering about ice water on wards cock.
That whole sequence of husky grunts and whispers **** as hell.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hunters whispering probabaly motivated ward in some sick fetishist way.
> Dude was whispering about ice water on wards cock.
> That whole sequence of husky grunts and whispers **** as hell.


What the gay?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

scorpion said:


> he actually acts more like a hothead from the Caucasus mountains lol, hell he even looks it. Maybe Ms Kovalev was messing around with a chechen...


European fighters by nature are dignified unless they feel they got utterly cheated.
kovalev vast exaggeration due to emotional damage taken.
Fight wasn't a robbery.
Kovalev probabaly won by a point..which meant that if it was the other way should be fine too.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ward - Kovalev

Round1: Kovalevcomes out and is landing with the jab. Ward very cagey and looking scared of being hit. Landing the odd jab to the body. Ward landing more jabs to the body and some right hands while Kovalev misses. Ward hurt by a jab and a clinch. Kovalev gained confidence and landing lots of jabs and some more hard shots. Ward lands some more jabs. Ward works on the inside. Kovalev landing some more shots. Ward still landing the whole round. 

Swing round. 10-9 Kovalev

Round 2: Cagey start. Kovalev a lot more aggressive landing some nice right hands to the body. More right hands to the bodhy and some jabs. Andre having small success with the jab. They are trading the jab more after the fierst minute with Ward getting the best of it at times. Kovalev lands a combo and some more shots and a huge left hook. Big right hand for Kovalev, Ward visibly in trouble. Back to cagey jabbing. Kovalev lands perfect right hand and Ward goes down. Kovalev runs out and is trying to finish, Ward ties up. Kovalev jabbing his way in as Ward defends well. Nice right hand from Kovalev and left hook from Ward at the end. 

10-8 Kovalev (20-17)

Round 3: Kovalev comeing out fast, Ward times a great jab and some inside shots. Ward lands a right hand and scoops Kovalevs leg up. Warning from the ref for dirty tactics. Some nice shots from Kovalev. Even when Sergey lands on the gloves it's a big shot. Ward tying u[p smartly. Ward lands two great jabs. Ward landing two good ody shots and covering up well. Some great inside rough work from Ward. Jabs from Ward, Kovalev tyingup. More big jabs from Ward. WWard lands some left hooks to the body on the inside. 

Close round 10-9 Ward (29-27)

Round 4: Wardwith a jab and some inside fighting. Ward getting the best of it, Kovalev just muscling Ward against the ropes. RIght hand from Ward. Counter right by Kovalev. Ward defending. Left hook from Ward and a better righth and from Kovalev. Right hand from Kovalev. Kovalev getting the best of this round at halfway mark. Right uppercut from Kovalev. Some nice shots from Kovalev, Ward jab to the body. Kovalev landing the jab, Ward looks scared. Ward nice shot to body. 

Swing round 10-9 Kovalev (39-36)

Round 5: Kovalev on the front food. Ward lands nice body shot and eats one too. Ward lands a great body shot and a huge right hand left hook combo. Ward with a left hook. Kovalev misses the double jab. Ward jab to body and jab to head then shoulder rolls right hand. Ward with a jab and dodges some shots. Ward with a right hook to the body. Ward with some lefts to the body inside. Kovalev with two nice jabs. Ward with a biig jab and a right hand. More clean jabs from Ward. Ward jab to the body.

Clear round to Ward 10-9 (48-46)

Round 6: Ward with a body shot. Ward with a jab. Ward jabs to the body well and he lefts Kovalev up in clinch then lands some body shots and two uppercuts in the clinch. Wardwith a jab to the body and a headbut. Ward lands short punches on the inside. ovalev right hand Ward jab. Ward lands a nice right uppercut to the body. Ward jabs to the body. Ward jab to body. Ward left hook. Kovalev left hook. Ward left to the body and a jab and a left to body and a right to body then a left uppercut to the head. 

Clear round to Ward 10-9 (57-56)

Round 7: Straight to the clinch, nobody lands anything. Each man with a body shot. Lederman being an idiot. Ward two big body shots. Ward body shot. Ward with a jab. Kovalev not really landed anythign in first hald of this round. Ward body thos and jab to body. Clean jab upstairs from Ward and a right hand. ANother clean jab from ward. Clinch. Kovalev with one or two inside body shots. Ward with a big right to the body. Kovalev's fear of being coutnered is his downfall in this round. Ward jab to body. Some rabbit punching and a warning for both. Ward jab. Kovalev jab and 3 body shots. Ward ab to body. Big righ thand from Kovallev and they are in the clinch. Double left hook from Ward. Ward right hand. 

Clear 10-9 Ward (66-66)

Round 8: Ward with a right hand. And another. Clinch. Ward left hook to body and head in clinch. Ward jab to the body. Ward left hook to the body in the clinch and a right to the body and a left uppercut to the body. Ward right uppercut to body inside. Kovalev clearly slowing. Kovalev right hand and jab. Ward left hook. Lots of wresting and a ward left hook inside. Ward right hand. Kovalev right uppercut to the body. Ward jab and right hook to the body. Ward right hook left hook to the body. Ward right hook to the body. Ward 2 body shots.

Clear 10-9 Ward (75-76 Ward)

Round 9: Ward left hand to body. Ward right uppercut to body on inside. Ward jab to body. Kovalev jab to body. Ward jab to body. Ward jab upstairs, Kovalev misses two power shots. Ward jab. Ward jab. Kovalev nice right uppercut and left hook. Ward right hand to body. Ward jab. Ward right cross, Kovalev left hook. Ward jab. Kovalev right uppercut to body, Ward right hook to body. Ward right cross. Kovalev 2 jabs. Ward left hook Ward jab. Kovalev misses a combo on the ropes Ward working inside with lots of body shots and a big overhand left. Ward left hook. Ward right hand to body.

Clear 10-9 Ward (84-86 Ward)

Round 10: Ward with a glancing combo. Clinching. Kovalev glancing left hook. Kovalev jab. And another. Ward jab. Ward left hook. Kovalev jab to body. Ward jab. And naother. Ward jab to body. Kovalev with jabs. And more. Trade jabs. Trade jabs. Ward jab to body. Kovalev right hand. Ward ab. Kovalev jab. Ward counter left hook. Clinch. Ward some nothing body shots. Tace right hands. Ward some jabs. Ward looks a bit hurt. Kovalev more jabs. Ward great right hook to bdoy. Trade jabs. Kovalev right hand to body. Kovlave great jab. and another and a left hook. Ward right hook to body. Kovalev right cross. 

Closer round than I thought last time I watched. 10-9 Kovalev just. (94-95 Ward)

Round 11: Kovalev trying to muscle ward, nobody lands anything. Ward right hand to body and left hook to head. Kovalev jab. Clinch. Ward jab. Ward jab to body. Kovalev right hand to body. Ward left hook. Kovalev left hook to body. Kovalev glancing left hook. Ward cross. clinch. Kov jab to body. Ward jab. Kovalev right corss. Ward jab. Ward jab and avoids a combo. Ward huge left hooks to head and body and 2 jabs. and another jab. Kovalev chasing and missing right hands. Kovalev clearly very tired.Ward pushed kovalev to the ground and it looks like he subtly knees kovalev in the nose. Ward jab. 

Ward really pulled out that round in the last minute. 10-9 Ward (103-105 Ward)

Round 12: Ward left hook. Kovalev 2 jabs. Ward jab to body and right hand upstairs. Ward jab to body. Kovalev left hook. Ward looks like he wants to really win this round knowing what's on the line. Ward right uppercut to body. Ward making Kovalev miss everything and lands some body shots then a left hook upstairs. Clinch. Ward right cross. ovlav some body shots. Ward some body shots. Ward left hook to body. And nother. Ward left hook upstairs. Kovalev left hook to bodhy and then a low blow. Kov jab. clinch. HUGE left hook by Ward. Ward right hand to bodhy and left hook upstairs then two clean flush body shots just before the bell. 

Clear Ward Round 10-9

Total score 115 - 113 Andre Ward. Just as I had it before. Shocker.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Look at your racist bias you fuckwit. Even going to the trouble of caps lock for ward yet using lower case for Kovalev, fuck off you piece of shit, youre more a racist than scrlacunting.


Please DBerry refrain from this type of comment, there's too much race-baiting on the forum already.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Keep in mind first 30 seconds missing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

techks said:


> Keep in mind first 30 seconds missing.


Nice! (thx.)

Someone should try to super-impose a constant rounds / clock display on that video.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

techks said:


> Keep in mind first 30 seconds missing.







Another one. If I had time and was a bit sad I would score from these two angles and from HBO footage and see what scores I get each time. Be interesting I reckon


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Another one. If I had time and was a bit sad I would score from these two angles and from HBO footage *and see what scores I get each time. *Be interesting I reckon


Indeed, that would be fascinating.

It still wouldn't explain the judging, though, since that's usually down to corruption, not bad angles.

Case in point: In this video, it's even MORE clear that Sergey won round ten, but it's impossible to give that round to Ward based on the other videos, either. And yet .....

And that's the whole fight right there. Sergey won round ten, and hence the fight itself.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Indeed, that would be fascinating.
> 
> It still wouldn't explain the judging, though, since that's usually down to corruption, not bad angles.
> 
> ...


Kovalev got other rounds on the judges cards that he didn't win.

Round 10 being scored incorrectly is not "the whole fight right there".


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> *Kovalev got other rounds on the judges cards that he didn't win.*
> 
> Round 10 being scored incorrectly is not "the whole fight right there".


What rounds would THAT be? 
Ward literally got every close round.

The only way to sum up the decision is "it was technically fair, but highly questionable."


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What rounds would THAT be?
> Ward literally got every close round.
> 
> The only way to sum up the decision is "it was technically fair, but highly questionable."


Two judges gave him 3, one gave him 5, one gave him 12. If every close round had been scored Ward's way he'd have won near enough every round.

And you'd be able to attribute your quote to any outcome this fight had produced due to the close nature of the rounds.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

no bolo punch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Two judges gave him 3, one gave him 5, one gave him 12.* If every close round had been scored Ward's way he'd have won near enough every round. *.


You must have watched a different fight from the rest of us.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You must have watched a different fight from the rest of us.


The only near consensus rounds that I've seen from people posting cards are rounds 1 and 2 for Kovalev and 7, 8, 9 and 11 for Ward.

What was your scorecard and which rounds to consider definitive?


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Something dumb I put together. 









Based on the judges scorecards, we have Kovalev's added up minus Ward's per round. For example, round one was 30-27, and round two was 30-24 and round 9 was 27-30. 
So according to the judges, the swing rounds look like 3, 5, 6, and 12. And Kovalev started very strong while Ward ended strong. 
In the end, it's just a visual representation of the judges scoring as a group, means very little.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> The only near consensus rounds that I've seen from people posting cards are rounds 1 and 2 for Kovalev and 7, 8, 9 and 11 for Ward.
> 
> What was your scorecard and which rounds to consider definitive?


You were talking about the JUDGES scores, not the fans. That's what I responded to.

What "close rounds" do you think they gave to Kovalev? I can't think of any.

Based on other posts, maybe round three, which 2 judges gave to Sergey, but IMO Sergey clearly won round 3. - but OK, I have to concede (again based on other opinions here) that round 3 was sort of a "swing" round. (even though it wasn't. :bart )

The judges even gave Ward round ten, and no fricking way in Hell did Ward win that round. At best (if you try really hard to give it to Ward) you can kinda' sorta' score it even. - but you'd be wrong.:bart :lol:

This is fun.

I'm having fun!

Are you having fun?

:atlas


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You were talking about the JUDGES scores, not the fans.
> 
> What "close rounds" do you think they gave to Kovalev? I can't think of any.
> 
> ...


Yeah I already told you what ones.

I'm asking what the 5 definitive Kovalev rounds were seeing as you claim the judges gave every close round Ward's way.

Round 3 is a Ward round.

If the judges were being bias then they done a shit job if you can only cite one round that you believe they got wrong and admit that they gave other close rounds Kovalev's way.

Your argument holds no weight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You're racist for supporting the white guy from Russia. Simple minded people think like that. Maybe you'd know better if you went back to school


Fuck off you fucking cocksucker, you know fuck all and with your fuckwit attitude, never will, you lowlife piece of shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck off you fucking cocksucker, you know fuck all and with your fuckwit attitude, never will, you lowlife piece of shit.


You should move to Alabama. You'd fit in perfectly with the rest of the Trump supporters


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You should move to Alabama. You'd fit in perfectly with the rest of the Trump supporters


:happy :happy :happy


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Wunderschön
> 
> You're a class act and one of the best human beings on this forum, seriously. I'm also drunk. As fuck. I hope you aren't an anti-vaxing climate change denier, bruno.
> 
> ...


What up Handz. Glad u still here bro lol. Been dealing wit the adult life nowadays. I think it's time I got more active on here


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> What up Handz. Glad u still here bro lol. Been dealing wit the adult life nowadays. I think it's time I got more active on here


I'm just grateful you haven't been gunned down in a driveby, man. I very rarely post anywhere but the Lounge these days but no doubt that'd change if some old time ESB regulars came back into the fold here.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, I finally watched it last night (and again this morning) during the replay prior to the Lomachenko/Walters fight. I had it 8-4, maybe 7-5 for Kovalev with the knockdown. Kinda perplexed by how many intelligent posters have given the fight to Ward. As others have stated, you'd have to give Ward every single close round to narrowly score it for him. You guys gave him both the 9th and 10th rounds? Hell, I even scored the last round for Kovalev when I re watched it today after just blindly scoring it to Ward for the hell of it last night. 

Ward does not deserve to be champion. I also find the train of thought that Ward would win a rematch easier to be laughable. As if he fully figured Kovalev out and dominated the latter portions of the fight. That didn't happen at all. He showed great heart and fought his way back into the fight, but he never really gained any kind of control. If anything I'd be more confident of Kovalev in the rematch than I was for the first fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think if I see a lot of posters have a different opinion on who won the fight.

Then it can't be a clear win for anyone by definition.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> I think if I see a lot of posters have a different opinion on who won the fight.
> 
> Then it can't be a clear win for anyone by definition.


I'll probably give it another watch this week.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> Well, I finally watched it last night (and again this morning) during the replay prior to the Lomachenko/Walters fight. I had it 8-4, maybe 7-5 for Kovalev with the knockdown. Kinda perplexed by how many intelligent posters have given the fight to Ward. As others have stated, you'd have to give Ward every single close round to narrowly score it for him. You guys gave him both the 9th and 10th rounds? Hell, I even scored the last round for Kovalev when I re watched it today after just blindly scoring it to Ward for the hell of it last night.
> 
> Ward does not deserve to be champion. I also find the train of thought that Ward would win a rematch easier to be laughable. As if he fully figured Kovalev out and dominated the latter portions of the fight. That didn't happen at all. He showed great heart and fought his way back into the fight, but he never really gained any kind of control. If anything I'd be more confident of Kovalev in the rematch than I was for the first fight.


If every close round had to go to Ward for him to win, what were the five definitive Kovalev rounds?

I think I've called two other posters on this claim and not been given an answer.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> If every close round had to go to Ward for him to win, what were the five definitive Kovalev rounds?
> 
> I think I've called two other posters on this claim and not been given an answer.


1-4, 9-10.

That's actually 6. Surefire win, in other words. I was giving Ward a little too much credit again.

Nah, I suppose you could argue the 4th for Ward.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> 1-4, 9-10.
> 
> That's actually 6. Surefire win, in other words. I was giving Ward a little too much credit again.
> 
> Nah, I suppose you could argue the 4th for Ward.


Round 3 is a Ward round, at the very least it's debatable. Round 4 like you say is also close.

Round 9 is a Ward round, you're the only guy I've seen score that to Kovalev.

So really that's only three definitive rounds.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Round 3 is a Ward round, at the very least it's debatable. Round 4 like you say is also close.
> 
> Round 9 is a Ward round, you're the only guy I've seen score that to Kovalev.
> 
> So really that's only three definitive rounds.


In your opinion. I thought the first 3 rounds were pretty clear. I gave the 4th to Kovalev, too. That one is debatable. I also gave him the 6th, if I recall correctly. Debatable. I thought he won the 9th and 10th rounds close but clear. I even gave him the last round, although that one is debatable. So I guess 5 rounds in my book (with the knockdown) if I'm taking the question seriously.

In reality, I'd probably have to go over the fight yet again round by round to really do this question justice. That ain't really how it's done, though. You score the fight as it happens. As you watch it. I gave it two separate tries. Kovalev won by 3 and then 4 points on my cards. That's a robbery to me.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803256792436224000
Puts people mocking GGG for 150K against Lemieux in perspective (since i know people will quote the fake 97K number)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803289072705802240


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Round 3 is a Ward round, at the very least it's debatable. Round 4 like you say is also close.
> 
> Round 9 is a Ward round, you're the only guy I've seen score that to Kovalev.
> 
> So really that's only three definitive rounds.


Round three was absolutely, no fricking other way to score it, a Kovalev round. I've studied it really carefully, in slo-mo and with three different videos.

Most of Ward's punches were completely blocked.

I'm not jumping on you specifically, Ivan. Even Bogotazo has that round for Ward (which literally blows my mind) but - Anyone who thinks Ward won round 3 needs to study it again. If you don't change your mind, then you need to learn what a blocked punch is.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm just grateful you haven't been gunned down in a driveby, man. I very rarely post anywhere but the Lounge these days but no doubt that'd change if some old time ESB regulars came back into the fold here.


Lmao nah I been safe n sound bro. Just doin me/working. I pretty much keep up with boxing on social media mostly so I don't post much here but I stop by every now n then. but yeah I miss my ESB/CHB fam. I'll be around alot more


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Round three was absolutely, no fricking other way to score it, a Kovalev round.


No, Ward landed the better punches that round. Head-snapping left hands > anything Kovalev threw that round. It is not at all a clear round for Kovalev.


----------



## kenny black (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> Well, I finally watched it last night (and again this morning) during the replay prior to the Lomachenko/Walters fight. I had it 8-4, maybe 7-5 for Kovalev with the knockdown. *Kinda perplexed by how many intelligent posters have given the fight to Ward.* As others have stated, you'd have to give Ward every single close round to narrowly score it for him. You guys gave him both the 9th and 10th rounds? Hell, I even scored the last round for Kovalev when I re watched it today after just blindly scoring it to Ward for the hell of it last night.
> 
> Ward does not deserve to be champion. I also find the train of thought that Ward would win a rematch easier to be laughable. As if he fully figured Kovalev out and dominated the latter portions of the fight. That didn't happen at all. He showed great heart and fought his way back into the fight, but he never really gained any kind of control. If anything I'd be more confident of Kovalev in the rematch than I was for the first fight.


They may be smart, but can they see? Lots of people are real smart but at the same time they are total malcords.

Most people thought that Kovalev won the fight and its not really that close.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, Ward landed the better punches that round. Head-snapping left hands > anything Kovalev threw that round. It is not at all a clear round for Kovalev.


You stun me with this opinion.

- And I used to regard so so highly... :sad5

:lol: :hi:


----------

